# INDONESIA | High Speed Rail



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Groundbreaking of Jakarta-Bandung Fast Train Project Planned on January 21*

http://skalanews.com/detail/english...dung-Fast-Train-Project-Planned-on-January-21

Skalanews - The groundbreaking ceremony of the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train (HST) project is expected to be held on January 21, 2016, after all permits are secured by mid-January, Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung stated on Monday.

He said the groundbreaking ceremony will be held in Walini, Purwakarta, West Java.

Pramono said President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) had ordered the completion of all licensing processes, so that the groundbreaking of the project would be held on January 21, 2016.

The cabinet secretary made the statement after attending a limited cabinet meeting chaired by President Jokowi at the Presidential Office on Monday.

"In essence, the project's construction work should be started on January 21, 2016. All licensing processes should have been completed by January 14-15," remarked Pramono.

The limited cabinet meeting was attended by the West Java governor, deputy governor of Jakarta, Bandung mayor, and representatives of the state-owned companies' (BUMN's) consortium that are involved in the project.

The consortium chairman Bintang Probowo noted before the end of last year that his side had secured all ground planning permits and the approvals of all districts/municipalities whose areas had received clearance for the fast train project.

"We have set a target to secure the remaining permits in the coming one to two days or before January 14," Bintang affirmed.

West Java Governor Ahmad Heryawan hailed the fact that the train project would start soon.

He revealed that the project would start from the Halim area in East Jakarta to the Gedebage or Tegalluar region in Bandung, West Java.

"About 95 percent of the land used for the project is located in West Java. So, the approvals of the West Java governor and eight district heads were needed for ground planning recommendations," he emphasized.

Meanwhile, the West Java provincial government has planned to synchronize the construction of the greater Bandung monorail and Jakarta-Bandung HST projects to support the mass rapid transit system, a local government official stated recently.

The representatives of China's Chongqing Consortium have been informed of the plan to synchronize the construction of the Jakarta-Bandung HST and greater Bandung monorail projects, Secretary of the West Java provincial government Iwa Karniwa noted.

Speaking to journalists after the meeting with China's Chongqing Consortium, he said a need to synchronize the construction of the monorail and HST projects would be further discussed by the representatives of the West Java Transportation Office.

Meanwhile, Head of the West Java Transportation Office Dedy Taufik remarked that the aspect to be synchronized was related to the programs and not the investors.

The development of the HST serving the Bandung-Jakarta route should be connected with the monorail and light rail transit construction projects, he added. (ant/mar)


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*First high-speed train project on track*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/01/14/first-high-speed-train-project-track.html

The government’s plan to kick off the construction of the country’s first high-speed rail link later this month is on track as all the preparations except some paperwork have been completed, transportation officials have said.

*Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said Wednesday that the Indonesian-Chinese joint venture PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), which would build and operate the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway, had fulfilled all requirements, including getting recommendations from the regional administrations of the areas passed by the train.

Because of such progress, he had issued a permit for the train routes, which are mostly located in West Java, Jonan said. “The next step for the joint venture is to request the operational permit,” he said, adding that the company would be unlikely to face problems obtaining such a permit because it had already fulfilled the minimum capital requirement of Rp 1 trillion (US$72.3 million).*

KCIC has already obtained as much as Rp 1.18 trillion for the required capital, sourced from an Indonesian state enterprises consortium and China Railway.

“I only need a statement letter from the firm that the capital will not be retrieved, but I think it’s just an administration thing; no problem,” Jonan said, adding that he would sign the permit on Thursday if the joint venture could make such a statement.

Jonan revealed that the only document still being awaited by the ministry was the Environmental Impact Analysis (Amdal), an important requirement for the approval of the joint venture’s engineering design for the high-speed train project.

Jonan also said that the company needed to first acquire the approval for its engineering design before breaking ground, which is expected to take place on Jan. 21.

The ministry’s director general for railways, Hermanto Dwiatmoko, separately said that the ministry would assist the approval process. “We will work on it as long as they have completed the requirement. We’ll see how it goes,” Hermanto said.

Construction for the high-speed train service, which will run at more than 250 kilometers per hour on a 142-kilometer-long track, is supposed to begin in 2016 and be finished by 2018. It is set to start operations in early 2019. It will serve four stations between Jakarta and Bandung in its first phase: Halim, Karawang, Walini and Tegalluar.

KCIC has been chosen to build the high-speed train project, which it is estimated will cost about US$5.5 billion.

KCIC itself is a joint venture between Indonesian state firms PT Wijaya Karya, PT KAI, PT Jasa Marga and PT Perkebunan Nusantara VIII with the China Railway International Co. Ltd.

China secured the project in Southeast Asia’s largest economy after Indonesian officials rejected Japan’s requirement for the government to guarantee loans.

The project was deemed significant for President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo who pledged to improve the country’s infrastructure to boost the economy.

The government has also issued Presidential Regulation No. 107/2015 on the acceleration of infrastructure for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project, in its bid to expedite the process.

The President’s meeting about the project on Jan. 4, which was also attended by Vice President Jusuf Kalla and West Java Governor Ahmad Heryawan, among others, scheduled the groundbreaking ceremony for Jan. 21.

Cabinet Secretary Pramono Anung said he also hoped that the approval for the project’s engineering designs could be issued on Jan. 14 or Jan. 15 so that the groundbreaking could be carried out according to schedule.

“Everything is still under process, but it is on the right track,” KCIC president director Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan said in a text message.

Voicing a similar optimism, PT KAI president director Edi Sukmoro said that he expected that the train would start operations on time. “I still expect it to operate in 2019,” Edi said.

He said that the Amdal document was currently handled by an independent consultant and would finish soon. KAI contributed Rp 125 billion of the required capital, according to Edi. - See more at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...train-project-track.html#sthash.qltgqfB6.dpuf


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Plans and studies have been in the works for HSR in Indonesia since before 2010, yet a revised plan to build a high-speed rail in Indonesia was announced by Indonesian Government in July 2015. The Indonesia's first — and possibly also Southeast Asia's first high-speed rail project — is proposed to connect the national capital Jakarta with Bandung city in neighboring West Java province, covering the distance of 150 kilometres, and also expected to expand further to connect Indonesia's second largest city, Surabaya in East Java.

Japan and China have expressed their interest in the project, previously both nations have done comprehensive studies on the Jakarta-Bandung section (150 km), while only JICA of Japan has issued a study the entire way to Surabaya (730 km).[1] This Indonesian high-speed rail bid, marked the intense rivalry between Japan and China in their competition for lucrative Asian infrastructure projects.

On late September 2015, Indonesia awards this multibillion-dollar railway project to China, much to Japan's disappointment. It was said that China’s offer to build the Jakarta-Bandung line without requiring loan guarantee nor funding from Indonesia was the tipping point of Jakarta's decision.

In January 2016, Transportation Minister has released trase/route permit (Keputusan Menteri Perhubungan Nomor KP. 25 Tahun 2016 tentang Penetapan Trase Jalur Kereta Api Cepat antara Jakarta dan Bandung Lintas Halim-Tegalluar) for High Speed Railway between 142.3 kilometers Jakarta-Bandung with Halim, Karawang, Walini, and Tegalluar stations and also Tegalluar depo. The Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail is planned to begin its operations to public in 2019. The Japanese proposal can start operation only by 2023. The section Bandung-Surabaya, though a priority section due to heavy congestion, has been officially shelved for budget reasons since early 2015.

source : wikipedia 

*ROUTE JAKARTA - BANDUNG*










*PROPOSAL JAPAN VS CHINA*








​


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Just today, Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway kick-off ceremony, the first in Indonesia as well as in Asean *



red roses said:


> ini tempat Presiden #Jokowi meletakan batu prasasti pembangunan Kereta Cepat Jakarta-Bandung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The new trainsets CRH380A will be used as the
rolling stock on the Jakarta-Bandung high speed rail link.*



red roses said:


> Penampakan calon kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung di walini yang bakal dihadiri Presiden Jokowi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Jakarta-Bandung HSR Rendering, Start From Gambir Station, Jakarta up to Tegal Luar Station, near Bandung *



red roses said:


> Depo, Maket Trase Kereta Cepat Jakarta-Bandung yang hari ini resmi groundbreaking oleh Presiden jokowi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*Indonesia starts construction of high-speed rail line*
Originally published January 20, 2016 at 10:57 pm Updated January 21, 2016 at 1:30 am









Doc.http://setkab.go.id/

WALINI, Indonesia (AP) — Indonesia broke ground Thursday on a joint project with China to build Southeast Asia’s first high speed rail service, linking the Indonesian capital Jakarta with Bandung in western Java.
*The 142.3 kilometer (88.4 mile) railway worth $5.5 billion is being constructed by PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China, a joint venture between an Indonesian consortium of four state-owned companies and China Railway International Co. Ltd.*

The groundbreaking ceremony was presided over by Indonesia’s President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, who signed an inscription on a large stone in Walini, a West Java town and location of one of the railway’s eight stations.
The rail deal was signed in October after Indonesia selected China over Japan for the three-year project. China agreed to complete railway without using Indonesian government money or requiring a government guarantee for loans. Indonesian companies have a combined 60 percent stake in the project.

Jokowi said not using the state budget for the rail project in heavily populated Java meant money wasn’t taken away from infrastructure projects in other parts of Indonesia, a sprawling archipelago.
He said other railways are under construction in Sumatra and Sulawesi while others are planned for Papua and Kalimantan.

Also on hand for the ground breaking was Chinese State Councilor Wang Yong who arrived Wednesday and also will meet with Jokowi.
The trains are expected start operating in early 2019 with speeds of 250 kilometers (155 miles) an hour, and a fare of about $16 for a journey of about 40 minutes. The existing trains to Bandung, the capital of West Java province, take about three hours and cost about $8.

*The Jakarta-Bandung line is part of a 750-kilometer (466-mile) high-speed train plant that would cut across four provinces on the main island of Java and end in the country’s second largest city of Surabaya....*

http://www.seattletimes.com/business/indonesia-starts-construction-of-high-speed-rail-line/


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Full steam ahead for Indonesia's first high-speed railway*






http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/0121/c90000-9006939.html

China's first high-speed railroad project in Indonesia will arouse more Southeast Asian countries' interest and put their economic growth on a firmer footing through advanced transportation systems and regional connectivity.

China was selected by the Indonesian government to build the nation's first bullet rail link last year. It will start constructing a $5.5 billion high-speed railway line from Jakarta to Bandung on Thursday.

With the operational date scheduled for 2019, the project will be developed by PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China, a joint venture formed in October 2015 between a consortium of Indonesian state-owned companies and China Railway International Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China Railway Corp Group.

The project is financed through a Chinese loan provided by China Development Bank which provides around 75 percent of the funding with the rest arranged by the joint venture partners.

Zhou Qinghe, president of CRRC Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co, part of the country's largest train manufacturer China Railway Rolling Stock Corp, said China-ASEAN economies will count on enhanced regional cooperation, especially in rail transportation, to stimulate trade and attract investment while improving regional economic integration.

The Chinese train maker has a manufacturing base in Malaysia and is involved in production, assembly, testing, maintenance and refurbishment, with an annual production capacity of 100 electric trains and light railway engines.

"Building the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway can help supporting industries such as power generation, logistics, smelting, parts manufacturing, infrastructure, electronics, and even food and beverage service sectors. It will be able to offer a balanced growth in all sectors," said Zhou. Based on distance and technical content, Zhou said the project is expected to generate more than 41,000 jobs a year during construction.

Stations and their surrounding areas will also experience an increase in activity and development, which will result in new opportunities for the real estate sector. Urban and rural areas along the route will also experience balanced development.

Daily passenger flow on the 150-kilometer link is expected to be 44,000 on average and the travel time between the two central hubs will be reduced to less than 40 minutes from the previous three and five hours.

In the ASEAN region, CRRC Zhuzhou's main markets are Malaysia, Indonesia, Singapore and Thailand, with rising demand for both electric locomotives and mass transit trains for city and suburban lines.

"Ongoing plans by Singapore, Indonesia and Malaysia to build a high-speed rail link will further fuel hope that Southeast Asia could one day have a similar European-style railway service system," said Zhang Xiaojing, director of the Institute of Economic Research for China and ASEAN at the Beijing-based University of International Business and Economics.

Zhao said because most Southeast Asian nations have just begun to build new railway lines or bought new trains, they are keen to acquire technological support from China with a relatively low cost to assist in the daily operations, maintenance, staff training and other services.

China Railway Corp, the country's railway operator, said it will accelerate the pace of building both high-speed and regular railways in countries including Indonesia, Malaysia, Russia and the United States, to compete with rivals from Japan, Germany and France.

Sheng Guangzu, general manager of CRC, said the company will deploy more resources and manpower to construct big-ticket international projects such as the China-Thailand railway, the China-Laos railway, the Hungary-Serbia railway and a light rail project in Pakistan this year.









Credit: AceN


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*SUMMARY*

* Target operational : 2019
* Construction process : 2016 - 2018
* Man resources : 39,000 people 
* Total cost : USD 5.5 billion (IDR 77 trillion)
* Contractor: PT. High Speed Railway Indonesia-China ( a joint venture between four state-owned Indonesian companies and China)
* Rail length : 142 km
* Rail type : double rail (elevated, on ground, underground)
* Train speed : 350 km/hour (only 200 km/hour in its first phase of operation)
* Estimated travel time: Halim - Tegalluar (45 minutes with speed 200 km/hour)
* Estimated fare : IDR 200,000

PS. There will be development of new cities in every stations. The consortium will also build Disneyland in Walini.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Land acquisition to start soon*

http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2016/01/22/land-acquisition-start-soon.html

At least 600 hectares of privately owned and industrial land will be cleared to pave the way for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway, excluding plots of land belonging to some state-owned enterprises (SOE).

Railway developer PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) president director Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan said only 20 percent of the total land for the project belonged to SOEs.

He said most of the land acquisition would happen between Karawang and Purwakarta in West Java, as there were a lot of private and industrial areas on that stretch of the route of the high-speed railway.

The company will soon inform the public about the land clearance for the ambitious railway project, which will span more than 142 kilometers, serving four stations from Halim in East Jakarta via Karawang and Walini to Tegalluar in West Java.

“Well, from Halim to Karawang, we can use 40 km along the toll road, but from Karawang to Jatiluhur we have to procure privately-owned land. After that, we have to also procure some more land in Jatiluhur,” he told the press after the groundbreaking ceremony on Thursday.

He said the rest of the railway route through Padalarang, Cimahi and Tegalluar would again pass through 30 km of land along the toll road belong to state-owned toll road operator Jasa Marga, which is one of the SOEs in the KCIC joint venture.

The groundbreaking ceremony was attended by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno, Environment and Forestry Minister Siti Nurbaya Bakar as well as Chinese State Councillor Wang Yong and China Railway Corp. president Sheng Guangzu, among others.

Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan was not present at the event as he was reportedly finalizing permits for the project.

The government allegedly bypassed existing regulations as it rushed to complete the permit procedures ahead of the groundbreaking, with the railway route permits issued last week and the Environmental Impact Analysis (Amdal) documents only approved on Wednesday.

Officials present at the event maintained that the Amdal procedure complied with the law. The Environment and Forestry Ministry has given KCIC a one-month deadline to strengthen the documents and gather public opinion.

“I got the report yesterday that it [the Amdal] is done,” Jokowi said briefly during the ceremony.

Previously, Widodo Sambodo, a member of the Environment and Forestry Ministry’s Amdal assessment team, criticized the “irregular” Amdal approval process, arguing that some necessary steps had been skipped, including data gathering, which was cut to one week from six months, and the impact of the construction on water catchment in the Saguling and Citarum areas.

He argued that an improper Amdal assessment could lead to accidents in the future.

So far, only two of the nine cities on the railway route made adjustments to their spatial planning (RTRW) documents, according to the ministry official.

Meanwhile, Indonesian Transportation Society (MTI) chairman Danang Parikesit said KCIC should inform the public about the project’s impact on water and soil along the route.

He also suggested that the government improve existing train infrastructure rather than approve such big projects, which bore the risk of failure in case the passenger targets could not be met.

Hanggoro of KCIC estimated that the total area needed for stations and the railway tracks would reach up to 650 hectares, only 20 percent of which belongs to the SOEs.

He declined to reveal the estimated cost to procure the land but reiterated that it was still within the estimated overall project cost of US$5.5 billion.

A loan from China Development Bank that would cover three quarters of the investment would be disbursed gradually, with 20 percent of the loan to be disbursed this year, according to Hanggoro.

He also said that the procurement would be the next phase, as the firm had to process the procurement of 57 hectares managed by state-owned forestry firm Perhutani in Karawang and 45 hectares managed by the Indonesian Air Force in Halim.

The firm is still in the process of procuring the Perhutani-managed land, which would require the firm to provide replacement land of twice the size, according to Environment and Forestry Ministry regulations.

“We won’t enter the forestry area before the replacement land is ready,” Hanggoro said.

Environment and Forestry Ministry planology director general San Afri Awang said the ministry would give the company a year to provide the replacement, with the 114 hectares of land predicted to be located near Karawang and Purwakarta. 










Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway

Route length: 142.3 kilometers
Max speed: 350 km/hour
Capacity: 583 passengers
Estimated ticket price: From Rp. 225.000
Project dates (approx.): 2016-2018. Set to commence early 2019
Stations: Four (Halim, Karawang, Walini, Tegalluar) *
Depot: One, in Tegalluar (incl. train workshop & rest area)
Esimated cost: US$5.5 billion **
Labor: 39,000 man hours
Developers: PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) ***

* Each station will link with transit-oriented developments (TOD)

** Three quarters of financing will come from the China Development Bank (CDB)

*** KCIC is a joint venture between Indonesian state firms PT Wijaya Karya, PT KAI, PT Jasa Marga and PT Perkebunan Nusantara VIII and China Railway International Co. Ltd.


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess I need some explanation on this project... First of all that's a very short line (phase 1 with phase 2 not being funded), will it really be possible to gain all the typical advantages of HSR? The second thing what attracted my attention is the rather high price tag (ca 38 million $/km). Is the terrain particularly challenging with many tunnels and viaducts required? On a flat land in Europe prices per km are lower than this despite much higher labour costs. 

I guess all these now numerous HSR projects in South Asia attracts interest only by Chinese and Japanese because part of the requirement are very favourable financing packages. I don't think Japanese have much chance of competing with Chinese on that aspect.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Sunfuns said:


> I guess I need some explanation on this project... First of all that's a very short line (phase 1 with phase 2 not being funded), will it really be possible to gain all the typical advantages of HSR? The second thing what attracted my attention is the rather high price tag (ca 38 million $/km). Is the terrain particularly challenging with many tunnels and viaducts required? On a flat land in Europe prices per km are lower than this despite much higher labour costs.
> 
> I guess all these now numerous HSR projects in South Asia attracts interest only by Chinese and Japanese because part of the requirement are very favourable financing packages. I don't think Japanese have much chance of competing with Chinese on that aspect.


I think the whole route will be elevated to avoid accidenta and minimize land compensation, and the terrain around Bandung is rough， plus additional anti-seismic measures are need, all of which will drive up the cost....

Actually Japan's soft loan terms are more favorable, 0.1-0.3% for Yen loan, whereas China can only offer US dollar loan with 2%. the problem is Japan want to build HSR with JP standard which is not compatible with European and Chinese one, and they refuse to let other rolling stocks run on their tracks.... That means you have to buy JP products and maintenance with higher price tag. Chinese standard is compatible with Europen one, so you can have more options when it comes to rolling stocks and so forth. All of these has to be taken into account when government decide which is best for the country both in the short and long run


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

tjrgx said:


> Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway
> 
> Route length: 142.3 kilometers
> Max speed: 350 km/hour
> ...


tjrgx, surely there must be a mistake here? 39,000 man hours corresponds (given a work year of just over 2,000 hours for an average blue-collar worker) to less than 20 man years. They can hardly build a HS track employing only the equivalent of 20 people for just under one year?


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

hans280 said:


> tjrgx, surely there must be a mistake here? 39,000 man hours corresponds (given a work year of just over 2,000 hours for an average blue-collar worker) to less than 20 man years. They can hardly build a HS track employing only the equivalent of 20 people for just under one year?


Clearly Jakarta Post believes it!


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

http://www.seattletimes.com/business/indonesia-starts-construction-of-high-speed-rail-line/​


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> *High speed rail grinds to halt*
> Five days after the ceremony to celebrate the ground-breaking of the Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway project, the government has changed its mind, saying that construction cannot proceed as a result of unresolved issues and incomplete paperwork.
> 
> Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan confirmed on Tuesday he had not issued the building permit as the company developing the railway, PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), had not submitted the required documents.


http://www.nationmultimedia.com/breakingnews/High-speed-rail-grinds-to-halt-30277842.html


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ Jokowi should tell those groups that are trying to create obstacles for the project "I got your permits right here and its Jokowi middle finger" 

*Pro Kontra Proyek Kereta Cepat JKT-BDG, Ini Respons Istana*



> Jakarta -Pihak Istana Kepresidenan angkat suara perihal pro kontra yang muncul soal kereta cepat (High Speed Train/HST) Jakarta-Bandung yang telah groundbreaking pada 21 Januari 2016 di daerah Walini, Bandung Barat.
> 
> Istana menegaskan proyek ini mulai diluncurkan karena telah memperoleh rekomendasi dari menteri terkait seperti Menteri Badan Usaha Milik Negara (BUMN) Rini Soemarno, Menteri Perhubungan Ignasius Jonan, dan Menteri Lingkungan Hidup dan Kehutanan Siti Nurbaya.
> 
> ...


*source* 

*Tetap Jalan, Proyek Kereta Cepat tidak Mangkrak*



> JAKARTA,(PRLM).- Masih adanya perizinan-perizinan yang belum rampung seperti izin pembangunan dan izin konsesi, tidak menghambat pengerjaan proyek kereta cepat. Soalnya izin-izin itu sudah dalam proses. Namun, Presiden RI Joko Widodo memang masih ingin mengevaluasi proses proyek kereta cepat rute Jakarta-Bandung itu.
> 
> "Siapa bilang izin-izin belum beres, ini proses. Itu (izin pembangunan dan konsesi) kan dalam proses, lagi diproses kemenhub. Jadi bukan mangkrak. Tetapi kan kemudian ada masukan-masukan, ini didengar presiden," kata Staf Khusus Presiden Bidang Komunikasi Johan Budi di Istana Kepresidenan, Jakarta, Rabu (27/1/2016).
> 
> (snipped)


*source*


----------



## wahyu_0207 (Jan 13, 2016)

Crazy Dude said:


> *
> 
> It is very good news, now we don't have to go to Tokyo or Hongkong to visit this amazing Place*


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Jakarta-Bandung HSR Besieged Four Sources of Earthquake*

Development of a HSR from Jakarta-Bandung is obligated to take into account the seismicity zones and support ground to minimize the risk of disaster. There are four sources of earthquake in the region that once triggered a damaging earthquake in the past so it is feared endangering operasionalisasi KA quickly.

"From our study, four earthquake source could have an impact on the HSR from Jakarta-Bandung, namely the Fault ruptured along Baribis, Lembang, Sesar Cimandiri, and plate subduction zone in the Indian Ocean," said the head of the earthquake and Tsunami Mitigation Agency for meteorology, climatology and Geophysics (BMKG) Daryono, Jakarta, Monday (26/1).

SESAR Baribis stretches from Subang Regency until the brass District, West Java, and thus trigger a number of earthquakes in the past, such as the earthquake of 1842 and 1875 years Brass, Majalengka earthquake in 1912 and 1990, consisting of the magnitude (M) 5.8 so damaging many buildings mainly in Australia...


















_*) read more : http://print.kompas.com/baca/2016/01/27/KA-Cepat-Dikepung-Empat-Sumber-Gempa_


----------



## หม่องวิน มอไซ (Dec 21, 2009)

Indonesia Suspends Chinese-Funded Rail Project
ENR January 28, 2016
Saibal Dasgupta

Indonesia sprung a surprise on Thursday suspending a $5.5-billion high-speed rail project, which is being implemented by a Chinese company, and financed by the China Development Bank.

The decision came soon after Indonesian President Joko Widodo attended a ground-breaking ceremony organized by the contractor, PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), which is a joint venture between four state-owned Indonesian companies and China Railway International Co. Ltd.

The high-speed rail plan is meant to connect two major cities, Jakarta and Bandhung, across a distance of 142 kilometers. This is part of a larger 750-km long project that would traverse four provinces, and end in the country’s second biggest city of Surabaya.

The transport ministry, which blocked the project, blamed the company for failure to come up with development design, technical illustrations, field data and other specifications. In addition, there are some unresolved issues that need to be sorted out before issuing the concession agreement, the ministry said.

“We are very strict [on this] because this is the first time we’ve conducted this kind of project, and we are not done with the evaluation,” Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan said.

There are signs of serious differences between the company and Indonesia’s transportation ministry on several issues including sharing the risks of default, and conducting essential studies, such as hydrological survey.

Besides, the company has issued some of the documents in Chinese, which officials in Jakarta find it difficult to grasp.

“We still haven’t received the required documents. There are even a lot of documents in Chinese. How can we even evaluate them?” the ministry’s director general of railways, Hermanto Dwiatmoko, said earlier.

Renegotiations ahead?

Indonesian sources said the transport ministry may not be satisfied if the railway builders came forward with documents they had not furnished earlier. It may demand a renegotiation on several issues like risk factors before completing the concession agreement.

The unissued concession agreement is meant to cover issues such as risk of default and the duration of the concession. The ministry had not even issued the building permit for the first 5 km of the railway.

There are differences on issues like business plan, and bank guarantee of five percent of total investments. The project will need to acquire at least 600 hectares of land, which has not yet been completed.

One of the ministry’s requirements is that the company must restore the project site to its original condition in case construction does not proceed for any reason.

“We want to ensure that if the project’s development fails in the middle of construction, the government will not be burdened by it,” the minister said.

He referred to a 2004 dispute between the government and a construction company after a monorail project in Jakarta had been held up, adding that he did not want a repeat of that situation.

Under the original plan, work on the Jakarta-Bandung project was meant to begin this year and completed by 2019. The track was meant to be laid to ensure a speed of 350 km per hour for passenger trains.

KCIC, the builder, has so far received some of the necessary licenses that include track route permits, a railway transportation firm permit, an environmental impact analysis (Amdal) and toll-road land use permit different ministries, including the Public Housing and Public Works Ministry.

Painful decision

For the Chinese company, the transport ministry’s decision is painful because it managed to muscle out of competition from Japan’s Kawasaki Heavy Industries by arranging soft loans from the China Development Bank, which will come up with 75 percent of the cost.

The Japanese government reacted sharply after Jakarta awarded it to the Chinese led consortium in October last year.

“I’m confident Japan put forward the best and most practical plan,” its chief cabinet secretary Yoshihide Suga, said. “The policy suddenly changed — it’s hard to understand how the Chinese plan was adopted, and I can only describe it as extremely regrettable.”

This is the second major Chinese-backed high-speed rail project to be cancelled. Mexico pulled out of a $3.7-billion project in 2014. Long months of bitter negotiations over compensation were finally settled after Mexico agreed to compensate China Railway Construction Corp. to the tune of $1.31 million in May last year.

Longest span bridge

It is not all gloom and doom for Chinese railway executives these days. The government of Vietnam has just announced it will carry out feasibility study for a major railway project to be constructed by Chinese companies.

Laos has agreed to offer Chinese funding worth $500 million for a railway project, which will be built by Chinese companies, after months of reluctance. A local minister said China has now agreed to extend the loan for less than three percent after accepting his government’s request for low rates.

On Jan. 24, work began along Nu River in China’s Yunnan province in what is expected to become the world’s longest span bridge, according to the Chinese ministry of railways.

The bridge is part of the China-Myanmar Railway project being built to connect China's Kunming and Myanmar's Yangon over a length of 1,920 km. This includes a 690-km-long section in China.

The steel truss railroad bridge is part of the China-Myanmar railway project, Yan Shuxin, a director from China Railway 18 Bureau Group, said.

Yan said it would require rare precision to manufacture 46,000 tons of steel trusses. Assembliy at high altitude poses some major risks, he said.

The Nu River bridge will have a total length of 1,024 m. The height of the bridge above the river will be 211 m. The bridge will mainly use steel truss arch beams with a span of 490 m, Yan said.

The railway station will be built on a deck due to restrictions arising from the special topography of the Nu River and Gaoligong mountains, he said. The width of the deck will reach 24.9 m, which will be the widest among the same type of railway bridges in China, Yan said.

http://www.enr.com/articles/38729-indonesia-suspends-chinese-funded-rail-project


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Gov`t to Sign High-Speed Train Concession Agreement Today *



> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - The concession agreement between PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia Cina and Transportation Ministry has finally reached its conclusion. Having previously failed to sign the deal due to lack of agreement between the two parties, the company has get the green light to obtain the concession.
> 
> President Director of PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia Cina, Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan said that he has made a discussion with Transportation Ministry. One of the item agreed by the company is the 50-year concession period.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

_The company can finally seal the deal with Transportation Ministry 
_









*Source **) twitter @KeretaCepatID



=NaNdA= said:


>



Under the deal, the government gave a 50-year concession period to the PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China (KCIC), starting from May 31, 2019 when the high-speed railway is expected to be ready for operation, Indonesian Minister of Transportation Ignasius Jonan said.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Gov`t, KCIC Finally Sign High-Speed Train Agreement *



> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Transportation Ministry and PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-Cina have finally signed agreement on Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train project in Jakarta, Wednesday, March 16, 2016. The consortium of state-owned enterprise and China have agreed on the items proposed by Transportation Ministry.
> 
> Both had previously fail to agree on many items, such as exclusive right. Transportation Ministry would not grant permit for other high-speed train project in the radius of 25 kilometers from the first station to the last station. Whereas the company had asked for the radius to be extended to 50 kilometers.
> 
> ...


*source* 

*Emil Praises Jonan over High-Speed Train Concession *



> TEMPO.CO, Jakarta - Bandung mayor Ridwan "Emil" Kamil appreciated Transportation Minister Ignatius Jonan's decision to grant the concession permit for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train project.
> 
> "I appreciate the process because all affairs must follow good administrative procedures. If Jonan has issued [the concession permit], we are certainly glad, so we can achieve the target," Emil said at his official residence in Bandung on Wednesday, March 16, 2016.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Construction of Indonesia's Jakarta-Bandung Railway Should Start Soon *



> Indonesia-investments.com, Jakarta - After experiencing a two-month delay due to permitting and concession trouble, the construction of the Jakarta-Bandung fast train should be able to commence soon. Indonesian Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan confirmed on Wednesday (16/03) that his ministry agreed to grant a 50-year concession period to the Chinese-Indonesian consortium named Kereta Cepat Indonesia Cina (KCIC). The granting of this concession means that KCIC should be able to secure the necessary construction and business permits soon. The USD $5.1 billion Jakarta-Bandung railway (in West Java) is one of the mega-infrastructure projects of Indonesia.
> 
> Despite the groundbreaking ceremony having been conducted in late January 2016 (witnessed by Indonesian President Joko Widodo), the kick-off of construction of Indonesia's first ever high-speed railway was postponed due to impending paperwork and revisions that had to be made to the project's development plan. Without concession agreement, railway infrastructure operational permit and construction permit the project could not commence as planned. Indeed one can argue that the groundbreaking ceremony was held too soon (just like the groundbreaking ceremony of the USD $4 billion Batang power plant in August 2015). However, these early groundbreaking ceremonies should be seen as signs that Widodo is fully committed to infrastructure development, eager to speed up the take-off of projects even though not all permits have been obtained or all land acquisition activities have been completed.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Permit granted for China’s high-speed railway project in Indonesia, suspended building to resume soon*
_Beijing will continue work on its first overseas high-speed link, with Jakarta promising to issue building licence ‘immediately’_

_PUBLISHED : Saturday, 19 March, 2016, 7:03am
UPDATED : Saturday, 19 March, 2016, 7:03am
_


> China is one step closer to resuming building its US$5.1 billion joint-venture high-speed railway project in Indonesia, after it received its operation permit on Friday.
> 
> With the Indonesian government to grant the Chinese-invested consortium one more licence – the construction permit – “immediately”, building of the rail link from Jakarta to Bandung is expected to resume very soon.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Soil Investigation for JKT-BDG High Speed Railway Ongoing*



Losbp said:


> *Soil Investigation di Jalan Tol Pondok Gede* dan beberapa titik lainnya sepanjang jalan tol
> 
> Jakarta - Bandung High Speed Railway by Adriansyah Yasin, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## ShepmeyerManurung (Mar 18, 2016)

Dear Sir

Any update information for this project?
And who contractors from China participate in this project?

Warm Regards
Shepmeyer Manurung


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

ShepmeyerManurung said:


> Dear Sir
> 
> Any update information for this project?
> And who contractors from China participate in this project?
> ...


by the China Railway Corporation? I don't know.. :dunno:

For sure, Wika as state-owned contractor is leading the consortium of Indonesian and Chinese state enterprises responsible for building the 142km railway.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Land Acquisition for JKT-BDG High Speed Railway Ongoing*
_The socialization of HSR construction is continuously intensified to resident _



Crazy Dude said:


> *Sosialisasi Keretacepat*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Atkins to Create Transit Oriented Masterplan for Indonesia’s First High Speed Rail Corridor *



> Atkins has been selected to design a transit-oriented development (TOD) master-plan along the new Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail (HSR) corridor, the first HSR project in Indonesia. Set for completion by 2019, the corridor will extend 142.3km, stimulating economic growth along the corridor while re-allocating traffic to de-congest the region.
> 
> The TOD masterplan will integrate smart planning, land value capture and development/station integration, with Atkins specifically covering "masterplanning, transit oriented development, architecture and urban design, landscape design and station integration for Halim and Manggarai areas."
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## ShepmeyerManurung (Mar 18, 2016)

Sir any update regarding 1st work on walini site?


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

The early stages of project development Jakarta Bandung fast train along the 5 km in Walini, Cikalong Wetan.





































_https://twitter.com/KeretaCepatID_​


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

News reports are coming in that five Chinese workers from the HSR project (KCIC) were arrested by Indonesian AF authorities for unauthorized entry in the Halim Airport (used by the military) east of Jakarta...


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Five Chinese nationals detained for allegedly trespassing on Air Force land *



> The Central Jakarta Immigration Office has detained five Chinese workers for questioning on allegations they were trespassing on the Halim Perdanakusuma Air Force Base in East Jakarta.
> 
> Immigration office spokesman Heru Santoso Ananta Yudha said the five foreigners are suspected to have violated immigration laws for failing to present travel documents and stay permits.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Kalla Orders Release of Chinese Nationals Arrested at Halim Air Force Base*



> Jakarta. Vice President Jusuf Kalla said the arrest of five Chinese nationals for trespassing at the Halim Perdanakusuma Airport in East Jakarta earlier this week occurred due to a procedural failure.
> 
> *"The foreign workers were not at fault, they just did not follow the correct procedure to obtain a drilling license," Kalla said at his office in Jakarta on Friday (29/04).*
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*China offers cooperation to increase speed of trains*












> Beijing, China (ANTARA News) - China Railway, a Chinese railway company, has offered to cooperate with Indonesia to increase the velocity of mid-speed trains in order to maximize its function as a mode of passenger and cargo transportation.
> 
> "We are offering to expand cooperation with Indonesia to increase the velocity of mid-speed trains," President of China Railway Sheng Guangzu stated during a visit to Indonesian Minister of Transportation Ignatius Jonan here on Friday.
> He noted that China had increased the velocity of its mid-speed trains since 1979, or since Chinas reform era.
> ...


*source* 

*West Papua to Have Its Own Bullet Train Network*



> Jakarta. West Papua will have its own bullet train network, a high-speed railway line capable of running express trains at a maximum speed of up to 250 kilometers per hour, Hermanto Dwi Atmoko, Director General of Railways, said on Thursday (28/04).
> 
> Trains used on the network will be capable of carrying larger loads, similar to those intended for use in Sulawesi and Kalimantan, and run faster than trains in Java and Sumatera.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Exhibition on JKT-BDG high speed railway launched in Indonesia Investment Week – Business Forum, at JiExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta to promote the country's bullet train technology. *



gazart said:


> Miniatur Kereta Cepat Jakarta-Bandung di booth PT KCIC dalam pameran Indonesia Investment Week 2016.
> 5 -7 Mei 2016 di JiExpo Kemayoran, Jakarta.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ _Related news in Bahasa_

*Proyek Kereta Cepat JKT-BDG Dipamerkan di Kemayoran *



> Jakarta -PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) sebagai perusahaan yang menjalankan proyek kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung ikut memamerkan proyeknya di acara 12th Indonesia Investment Week 2016 di Jakarta International Expo, Kemayoran, Jakarta Pusat. Kehadiran perusahaan tersebut adalah sebagai bagian dari edukasi sekaligus promosi kereta cepat yang akan beroperasi pada 2019 mendatang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pemerintah Buka Peluang Proyek Kereta Cepat Tahap II*



> JAKARTA - Pemerintah membuka peluang pembangunan kereta cepat tahap kedua usai proyek Jakarta-Bandung selesai dikerjakan oleh PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia Cina (KCIC).
> 
> Direktur Transportasi Badan Perencanaan Pembangunan Nasional Bambang Prihartanto mengatakan, kereta cepat itu bukan hanya Jakarta-Bandung, tapi ada dua sampai tiga tahap lagi yaitu Jakarta-Bandung, Bandung-Semarang, dan Semarang-Surabaya.
> 
> ...


*source* 

*Usai Jakarta-Bandung, Proyek Kereta Cepat Lanjut ke Semarang*



> Jakarta -Proyek pembangunan High Speed Train (HST) atau kereta cepat tengah berjalan untuk rute Jakarta-Bandung sepanjang 142 kilometer (km). Ternyata, pengembangan kereta cepat tak berhenti untuk rute Jakarta-Bandung.
> 
> Pemerintah tengah mempersiapkan studi jaringan kereta cepat tahap II rute Bandung-Semarang dan tahap III rute Semarang-Surabaya.
> 
> ...


*source* 

*SUMMARY*


Indonesian gov't just opened bidding for its planned high speed rail phase II & III not only for China but also for other countries.
Phase II : Bandung-Semarang 
Phase III : Semarang-Surabaya


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ that also involves a new direct connection between Bandung and Cirebon I guess? :banana: great!

However, what are the plans for the stations on the route? Will other cities along the way such as Sumedang also get an HST station or do they just pass by?


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ it's still in study phase to determine the project feasibility. :cheers:


----------



## roxanwright (Apr 17, 2014)

Is the station will be running on renewable energy? If yes this is so good for Indonesia not only they have a high speed train they also gonna have an eco friendly train station. Hope it will be running soon it's gonna be a big help.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

> This morning, Indonesia-China joint company PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China (KCIC) president director, Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan, to become a keynote speaker in High Speed Railway Seminar in China.
> 
> He to convey the progress of high speed railway project that is being built in Indonesia.
> 
> This High Speed Railway Seminar, running from June 20 to 22 at International Exhibition Center, Beijing, China.




















*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*The Distance Between Two Parallel Tracks Get Revised To 5 Metres, JKT-BDG Fast Train Can Reach Speeds of 350kph*



> Jakarta -PT Fast Trains Indonesia China (KCIC) has just revised the distance between two parallel tracks from 4.6 meters to 5 meters. This design change is made to follow the recommendation of the Ministry of Transport (MoT).
> 
> With the revision of the midpoint of the range, the speed of Fast Trains Jakarta-Bandung can accelerate to 350 kilometers (KM) per hour.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## ShepmeyerManurung (Mar 18, 2016)

whether the project will be stopped ?

Jakarta - PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) menyebut jalur kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung rawan gangguan petir dan gempa. 

KCIC sendiri merupakan konsorsium BUMN Indonesia dan China yang mengembangkan proyek kereta cepat sepanjang 142 km tersebut.

"Satu hal yang kami garis bawahi masalah petir karena area petir tertinggi di dunia koridor Jabodetabek, Jakarta-Bandung ini daerah petir tertinggi di dunia, gempanya juga," ujar Direktur Utama KCIC, Hanggoro Budi Wiryawan di Hause Rooftop, Jakarta Selatan, Kamis (30/6/2016).

Lanjut Hanggoro, jalur tersebut akan dipasang dengan sensor pencatat gempa. Selain itu, jalur tersebut juga rawan longsor dan banjir.

"Sepanjang 142 km (panjang jalur) ini kita harapkan penempatan sensornya mendekati daerah potensi gempa, kita lihat kemarin bulan lalu banjir tanah longsor," sebutnya.

Untuk mengatasi gangguan alam itu, Hanggoro mengaku pihaknya akan menggandeng perguruan tinggi dalam negeri terlibat aktif dalam perencanaan dan pengawasan proyek.

"Makanya ini ajang belajar jadi saya sudah ke beberapa Perguruan Tinggi memprovoke kampus untuk ikut proses belajar kereta cepat," tambahnya.
(feb/hns)


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ I read the whole article you posted and see nothing that mentioned the project would be halted. 

Btw you're in international section of SSC , therefore only post the news in English please..


----------



## siung6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thought wanna share my finding on station location in Tegalluar Bandung marked "stasiun - BARU". It is south of Summarecon Gedebage. Most likely would be the high train station or the LRT station.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*BPPT Assess Application Technology Fast Trains Jakarta-Bandung*



> JAKARTA – The Agency for the Assessment and Application of Technology examine and oversee the implementation of technology transfer Strategic Projects Fast Train Jakarta-Bandung together with Indonesia Railway Manufacturer Association (IRMA) built by PT Kereta Quick Indonesia China (KCIC).
> 
> “the study was conducted to support the accelerated development of the project, also carried out in collaboration with a number of parties,” said Head of BPPT Unggul Priyanto on Fast Trains MoU with KCIC and IRMA, in Jakarta, Tuesday (26/7).
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^









































*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## ddes (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm so far very unimpressed by this project. Everything that is supposed to be done BEFORE deciding whether to build the HSR is being done AFTER construction has started. :bash:


----------



## hans280 (Jun 13, 2008)

ddes said:


> I'm so far very unimpressed by this project. Everything that is supposed to be done BEFORE deciding whether to build the HSR is being done AFTER construction has started. :bash:


It's a thing this Indonesian project seems to share with the mushrooming projects in Thailand. (Is it a South-East Asian bug...? :lol There too contradictory stories surface about what projects will and will not be carried out, what contractors have been selected and deselected, and so on. I guess it has something to do with heavily politicised planning procedures coupled with infighting among those politicians involved in the procedures?


----------



## tonii (Aug 18, 2006)

hans280 said:


> It's a thing this Indonesian project seems to share with the mushrooming projects in Thailand. (Is it a South-East Asian bug...? :lol There too contradictory stories surface about what projects will and will not be carried out, what contractors have been selected and deselected, and so on. I guess it has something to do with heavily politicised planning procedures coupled with infighting among those politicians involved in the procedures?


Where do you get that from? I doubt that the situation with Thai HSR has anything resemblance to Indonesian one. If the only problem we have is that the government keep changing plan ( mainly for its own interest ). But all the study and planning has been carried out for at least 10 years. All main 4 lines ( North, North East, East, South ) will be still be built.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

hans280 said:


> It's a thing this Indonesian project seems to share with the mushrooming projects in Thailand. (Is it a South-East Asian bug...? :lol There too contradictory stories surface about what projects will and will not be carried out, what contractors have been selected and deselected, and so on. *I guess it has something to do with heavily politicised planning procedures coupled with infighting among those politicians involved in the procedures?*


True that.. It happened between Transportation Minister Ignasius Jonan and State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno. The transport minister refused to allow construction to proceed until further studies had been completed, despite President Widodo presiding over the groundbreaking ceremony. It turns out that transport minister was replaced in a sweeping cabinet reshuffle recently. :lol:


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*High-speed railway secures nod*












> Jakarta -The government has stepped up involvement in the Chinese-backed high-speed railway that is to connect two major Indonesian cities, as it pledged on Thursday to issue the remaining construction permit for the multi-billion-dollar project by next week despite various unresolved issues.
> 
> On Thursday, State-Owned Enterprises Minister Rini Soemarno paid a rare visit to the Transportation Ministry’s headquarters with executives of the joint Indonesian-Chinese firm Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), which runs the project, to meet newly appointed Transportation Minister Budi Karya Sumadi.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## indahnesia (Mar 26, 2016)

Things have started to come alive. Along the main Jakarta - Cikampek toll road, soil tests are being done, and near Bekasi there is actually a short fence put up telling this is a highspeed train project site. Since it's next to the main toll road, I can't make pictures that easy. But I will try.

Also, I noticed that the route and stations for Cikarang and Karawang are planned quite far south of the toll road. That's good, since most new development is south of the toll road (industrial, residential) but has anyone more specific locations for these stations?


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Lintasan Kereta Cepat JKT-BDG di Halim Dibangun di Bawah Tanah*



> Jakarta -Stasiun pertama Kereta Cepat Jakarta-Bandung akan dibangun di sekitar Bandara Halim Perdanakusuma, Jakarta Timur. Direktur Utama PT Wijaya Karya Tbk (WIKA) Bintang Perbowo mengatakan pembangunan stasiun dan lintasan di sekitar lokasi ini akan menggunakan penanganan khusus.
> 
> Lintasan menuju Stasiun Halim akan dibangun di bawah tanah atau underground.
> 
> ...


*source* 

SUMMARY:

Following the Air Force's refusal to issue a building permit for the construction of the Jakarta-Bandung HSR terminus which is located on land currently within Halim airbase, KCIC decides to make it underground level that will be the platforms for high speed intercity trains arriving from another three stations along the route, in Karawang, Walini and Tegalluar, near Bandung, all in West Java.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project gets all permits*



> Beijing -Seven months after ground was broken for Indonesia's first high-speed railway, which is being developed by a China-Indonesia joint venture, the project received a construction permit for its entire length, media reports said Sunday.
> 
> Experts said Sunday that construction should be completed within three years as planned, *despite concerns that work might be delayed.
> 
> ...


*source*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Currently, fencing accross the jakarta bandung expressway*



gazart said:


> Pagar proyek sudah berdiri. Lokasi JL. Tol Jakarta - Cikampek daerah Cibitung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

_JKT-BDG HSR Transit-Oriented Development Strategic Plan_


----------



## musang33 (Feb 15, 2017)

it is what we wait for a long time, now we can enjoy fast speen transportation, but unfortunately it was develop in jakarta and bandung, i think it would be better if jalan raya lintas sumatra also have this kind of transportation and also can cross through selat sunda and connected to jakarta, it will be a mega project


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

_2019, Indonesia's Modern Transportation Transformation Year_










_Before (2008)_









_After (2019)_


















_Mega Projects that is under construction in this area:_

Jakarta-Cikampek II Elevated Toll Road
Jabodetabek LRT
Jakarta-Bandung HSR






:cheers1:


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

Indonesia Embraces HTT with $2.5 Million Hyperloop Feasibility Study 












> PLAYA VISTA, Calif., March 8, 2017 /PRNewswire/ -- Hyperloop Transportation Technologies (HTT) announced today the signing of an agreement for a feasibility study with a contract value of 2.5 Million USD with private investors. This agreement marks the immediate exploration of the feasibility for a Hyperloop™ system for Indonesia with an initial focus on Jakarta, and a full exploration of Hyperloop transportation connecting Java and Sumatra.
> 
> This is the first Hyperloop™ agreement in Southeast Asia. In the past year HTT has made multiple historic deals and is currently working directly with regulators and governments including:
> 
> ...




















​source


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ Interesting, it would even be faster than by plane for Yogya, but I would say first things first. It is still very deep in the development phase and infrastructure would not only be very costly but also, we all know about the average income in Indonesia, the land aquisition and other (legal) hurdles, no TTP will ever solve that for Musk. I should however read more details about the capacity of the system (which should be (tens of) thousands an hour on Java), while also for its flexibility concerning local and long-distance traffic, it's sustainability towards the shaking (earthquakes), muddy and lava-prone ground and...

If it could be built in sea safely with less the costs compared to a conventional railway line, maybe it's an option for all these islands... when they had the money Norway has for every small village to build a tunnel, only then the Nusantara might be better of with hyperloops compared to air travel. With the exceptions of more remote islands where rail is still unheard of, like Sumbawa, Flores and most of all Papua. Or use it for either passengers or cargo when the railways get clogged with the other. I'm still skeptical.

However, a small test traject would be a very good start. Let some students do research to it elaborating and innovating and finally Indonesia may really finally get away from the bottom list of scientific research!
Or actually,


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ I couldn't agree more! 

Bear in mind we're still far away from having a working hyperloop prototype. Completing the design of Elon Musk's Hyperloop is an extremely difficult engineering task that would require the skills of some of the world's best engineers. This task is beyond the resources of the major tech and aerospace companies that have studied Musk's proposal. 

HTT is a startup. It does not have funding yet. It does not pay the people contributing to Hyperloop. There is no relationship between HTT and Elon Musk. If HTT is funded with the required amount of money it might be able to complete the Hyperloop design. More money will be needed to build a prototype, and a lot more money to build the first functional Hyperloop. It might need more than $100,000,000,000.00 to get this done, and there are no guarantees.

I don't know.. honestly this Hyperloop technology still sounds like science fiction for me.. I will take it with a large grain of salt.


----------



## edovai (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow..keren banget teknology hyperloop.


----------



## edovai (Jun 22, 2015)

Ini versi bahasa indonesia nya. Transportasi Canggih Hyperloop, Jarak Jakarta-Jogja hanya 25 Menit http://kom.ps/AFwBeu


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

Japan selected as partner for Jakarta-Surabaya railway project
Jakarta | Mon, March 27, 2017 | 12:41 pm 












> The government has finally decided to select Japan as its partner in the revitalization of the railway connecting Jakarta and Surabaya, East Java.
> 
> "We have decided that we will use [the scheme] with Japan," Coordinating Maritime Affairs Minister Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan said as quoted by kontan.co.id on Sunday, adding that the preliminary feasibility study for the project was slated to start in May.
> 
> ...


http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/...ner-for-jakarta-surabaya-railway-project.html

China to get rolling on stalled Indonesian high-speed rail line*
Chinese bank expected to release funds for project after delays in government clearances and local resistance to the route*
PUBLISHED : Saturday, 25 March, 2017, 7:02am












> China is expected to get moving “soon” on construction of Indonesia’s beleaguered high-speed rail project, a landmark venture for both countries.
> 
> China Development Bank could disburse pre-agreed loans for the 142km Jakarta-Bandung rail line as early as the end of this month, according to sources.
> 
> ...


http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...et-rolling-stalled-indonesian-high-speed-rail


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Another article on the Jakarta-Bandung HSR line:


> Land, finance and security issues have dogged the much ballyhooed Rp68 trillion (US$5.1 billion) Jakarta-Bandung high-speed rail project, Indonesian President Joko Widodo’s signature infrastructure undertaking. His government, keen to bridge a yawning infrastructure gap, awarded the contract to Chinese developers two years ago.
> 
> Construction was meant to have begun last year, with an ambitious completion date set for 2019. But the joint venture between China Railway International and a consortium of four Indonesian state-owned enterprises has yet to leave the station.
> 
> Asked recently what had happened to the project, a coordinating ministry official laughed, telling Asia Times: *“It was a joke, but it was early in [Widodo’s] presidency and Rini (State Enterprise Minister Rini Soemarno) was so convincing.”*


more:
http://www.atimes.com/article/indonesia-high-speed-train-backed-china-comes-untracked/


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

The Asean’s Largest International Trade Show for Automotive Industry | Jakarta, Indonesia












> *The Asean’s Largest International Trade Show for Automotive Industry*
> 
> INAPA 2017 – The 9th Indonesia International Auto Parts, Accessories & Equip Exhibition 2017
> www.inapa-exhibition.net
> ...


http://www.whatsnewjakarta.com/even...l-trade-show-for-automotive-industry-in-2017/

******









An exhibition on Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway was held in JiExpo to promote the country's bullet train technology.


















A train attendant stands near by CRH 380A bullet train miniatur.



























Atkins to Create Transit Oriented Masterplan for Indonesia’s First High Speed Rail Corridor.

https://twitter.com/keretacepatid


----------



## siung6 (Sep 4, 2015)

Looking at gedebage masterplan. The stasion will be located north east of tegalluar. The TOD will be in tegal sumedang.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

Contract on building high-speed train project signed in Indonesia
Source: Xinhua 2017-04-05 01:36:10












> JAKARTA, April 4 (Xinhua) -- A consortium of Chinese and Indonesian firms on Tuesday signed a contract with KCIC, a firm tasked with monitoring the high-speed train project linking Jakarta to Bandung, unveiling the construction phase of the project.
> 
> The Engineering, Procurement and Construction (EPC) contract was signed in the premises of Indonesia's state-run construction firm Wijaya Karya (Wika) here on Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> ...


http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/05/c_136182498.htm


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

*CRRC trains*

Since China can already say that it has sold TAV abroad, apart from the 9 CRH380A that it sold to Hong Kong and that continue waiting for that they finish the tunnel.

CRRC to supply Indonesian high-speed trains. IRJ. 


> A contract worth around Yuan 2.51bn ($US 364.5m) has been awarded to CRRC Qingdao Sifang for a fleet of 11 eight-car trains with a design speed of 350km/h to operate on the 142.3km Jakarta - Bandung high-speed line which is due to open in 2019.
> Kereta Cepat Indonesia-China (KCIC) joint venture. On the same day, the High Speed Railway Contract Consortium (HSRCC) signed a 50-year design-build-maintain-operate concession with KCIC.
> 
> The $US 5.5bn project is being financed 75% by China Development Bank, with the KCIC organising the remaining 25%.
> ...


 Each 4M 4R train costs 31.20 M € (including 8/10 years maintenance?), by the factory I imagine will be the CRH350A, one of the two new (2016) standard trains.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ one of the fastest trains on iron rails in the world! It keeps amazing me. The urge is big for a reason of course.


----------



## @theta (Jun 13, 2016)

The New *Premium Economy Class








Source









Source


*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

^^ :wtf:

==========



*CRRC Sifang signs deal with Indonesia *
Beijing | Thu, April 27, 2017 | 10:11 pm












> CRRC Sifang Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China's rail giant China Railway Rolling Stock Corporation, will provide 11 eight-unit trains for the rail project linking Jakarta to Bandung in Indonesia, the company announced on its website on Wednesday.
> 
> CRRC has not disclosed the deal value, however, according to Chinese news portal Sina.com, the value was 2.51 billion yuan ($364 million).
> 
> ...


http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-04/13/content_28914587.htm

==========


*Chinise largest pile machinery manufacturer Sunward won the contract for Jkt-Bdg HSR construction *
Jakarta | Sat, April 29, 2017 | 10:11 am

http://industri.bisnis.com/read/201...ard-incar-proyek-kereta-cepat-jakarta-bandung










*SUMMARY*

Deputy Secretary-General of China Construction Machinery Association, said that 20t rotary drilling rig, large-tonnage compact machinery and 40t gantry crane are mainly purchased equipments for Jakarta-Bandung railway construction.

SUNWARD products are known for their high efficient and high quality equipments and are widely used in HSR construction for their qualification. it become the first choice for HSR construction in China.

==========

*KCIC to sign contract for financial closing in Beijing this week *
Jakarta | Wed, Mei 10, 2017 | 10:11 am

http://industri.bisnis.com/read/201...-kereta-cepat-diteken-di-beijing-minggu-depan









*
SUMMARY*


KCIC and China Development Bank to sign financial closing contract this week during One Belt One Road Summit in Beijing (14-15 Mei).

In that contract, KCIC expects China Development Bank to disburse a $4.1 billion loan, providing crucial financing required to continue construction of the archipelago's first high-speed railway.


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*The land [acquisition permit] has progressed to 85 percent *


Nearly 70 properties in Gadobangkong village, West Java district have been demolished last week to make way for Jkt-Bdg HSR.



cirkal said:


> *PT KAI Bongkar Bangunan untuk Jalur Kereta Cepat*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

next page..


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*South-east Asia's first high-speed rail in Indonesia is on the right track: China Railway Corp*


The company behind the Jakarta-Banding high-speed railway project PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia Cina (KCIC) said in a statement last Tuesday (Jan 29) that as of January, major progress has been made at 22 key construction sites. Issues related to the project's licensing and financing have been gradually resolved and land acquisition work has made breakthroughs with 85% work progress.

CRC, the world's largest railway operator, said that the design of the 142km rail line, connecting the Indonesian capital Jakarta with West Java's capital Bandung, is based on China's railway technological standards - which are safe, reliable, advanced and long-tested - and take full consideration of the local weather and geological conditions, traditions and cultures, as well as lifestyles.

The bullet train is expected to be operational in 2021 with a maximum design speed of 350km/h on the four-stop rail line, and travel time between Jakarta and Bandung is expected to be cut from more than three hours on the current line to about 40 minutes on the high-speed rail line. 

http://jabar.tribunnews.com/2019/01...-kereta-cepat-jakarta-bandung-sudah-98-persen

**********

_Progress Update_

*First mega TBM arrives for Jkt-Bdg HSR project *


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Indonesia aims to complete half of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway this year *












> JAKARTA, Feb. 8 (Xinhua) -- Half of the Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway (HSR) project is targeted to be built this year, an executive of HSR Indonesian contractor said on Friday.
> 
> "The target progress is 55 percent (this year), (and) we will focus on the (railway) track projects," said Tumiyana, president director of Indonesia's state-run constructor firm Wijaya Karya (Wika).
> 
> ...


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-02/08/c_137807482.htm


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

^^

Ready for public service in March 2021 yet few to no renderings and Detailed Engineering Designs of the stations have been published to this day hno:

The integration between the HSR Terminus Station at Halim and LRT Jabodebek at Halim is also looking like its practically a second thought and almost non-existent for the time being :bash:


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ China and transparency are no lovebirds. And integrated planning is an afterthought indeed, it already went wrong with the combined works for the LRT/HST/elevated toll road a few months ago. Plus what will be the public transport at the Bandung terminus?

BTW, does someone know an official website for the project?


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

The Polman said:


> Plus what will be the public transport at the Bandung terminus?



The governor of Bandung is having to speed up and synchronise the construction of the Bandung LRT to that of the Jakarta-Bandung HSR by 2021. The Bandung HSR Terminus will be at Tegalluar.










https://m.bisnis.com/infografik/rea...angunan-lrt-bandung-raya-dikejar-rampung-2021


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*- WALINI TUNNEL -*








Progress on track: A worker cleans debris out of the construction site of a giant tunnel for the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Train in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java on Thursday. The railway is to stretch about 142 kilometers from Jakarta to Bandung. (JP/Wienda Parwitasari)

_The Jakarta Post_


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*China’s hands all over Jkt-Bdg HSR project *










_Workers stand on scaffolding above a giant tunnel built for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java, on Feb. 21. 
_










_Workers arrange equipment inside a giant tunnel built for the Indonesia-China high-speed railway project in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java, on Feb. 21._



> During Thursday’s visit to the Walini site, it was hard not to see the “China factor” in the project, as almost aspect of it – from the heavy equipment to technicians – was from China.
> 
> The ratio between China’s workers and Indonesian workers was set at 1:4, meaning there must be four Indonesian workers for every Chinese worker.
> 
> ...


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...tation-becomes-center-of-railway-project.html


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*Progress Update * 



embassyofaudrey said:


> First pile for bor pilling work High Speed Rail Ways Jkt-Bdg DK.21.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like construction on Jkt-Bdg HSR is kicking into high gear! 



embassyofaudrey said:


> *Tunnel jatiluhur*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Jakarta-Bandung HSR Tunnel-boring machine*


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

*Land acquisition process for Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train to conclude in April*

Jakarta / Wed, March 20, 2019 / 05:39 pm










_Into the light: Workers arrange equipment inside a giant tunnel built for the Indonesia-China high-speed railway project in Walini, West Bandung regency, West Java, on Feb. 21. (The Jakarta Post/Wienda Parwitasari)_






> State-owned construction company PT Wijaya Karya (WIKA) is planning to finish the land acquisition process for the Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway project in April so that construction of its transportation infrastructure can reach the targeted 60 percent by the end of 2019.
> 
> WIKA corporate secretary Puspita Anggraini said that, as of March 15, 92 percent of land had been acquired.
> 
> ...



https://www.thejakartapost.com/amp/...ng-high-speed-train-to-conclude-in-april.html


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

Renderings for HSR Station and Transit Oriented Development (TOD) at Halim and Manggarai































Rendering for Transit Oriented Development (TOD) at HSR Station Karawang



ahmadrifqies said:


> *TOD KARAWANG*


----------



## Crazy Dude (Jan 31, 2012)

*TBM assembly starts for Jakarta-Bandung HSR tunnel*

Work to assemble huge tunnel boring machine shipped from China is underway in Jakarta's HSR main station site project. The machine that arrived here late last month is scheduled to commence operation in March.





































http://www.xinhuanet.com/photo/2019-03/20/c_1210087864.htm


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Nice and steady progress! 



westlondonbloke said:


> Updates and project facts on the construction of the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Rail (HSR)


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Feature: Indonesian workers excited about China's advanced technology in high-speed railway construction 



> JAKARTA, March 25 (Xinhua) -- Local workers at the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway station in eastern Jakarta area of Indonesia have been excited about China's advanced technologies applied in the high-speed railway construction and are eager to learn more about them.
> 
> One of the equipment which they have shown the most interest in is the gigantic Tunnel Boring Machine (TBM) which arrived at the project site early last month after being shipped from China's Shanghai.
> 
> ...


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-03/25/c_137922123.htm


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Rail Spesification


----------



## cis logos (Feb 8, 2018)

Del


----------



## arafuru (Jul 18, 2013)

Sidsider said:


> Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Rail Spesification


Eh baru sadar ternyata pake Fuxing ya. Perasaan dulu katanya mau dikasih CRH380A. Syukurlah. Makasih China dan Tio Sam Hong <3
Edit: Shoot I didn't realize this is international forum. Forgive my dumb ass. I was just expressing my gratitude that this project will be using Fuxing instead of CRH380A as originally planned.


----------



## edovai (Jun 22, 2015)

Apakah keunggulan nya fuxing?


----------



## espewe (Aug 27, 2014)

edovai said:


> Apakah keunggulan nya fuxing?


English please.
Looks like it's the newest generation train, haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

PT KCIC to build LRT station to connect with HSR station in Halim

_HSR station _



















_LRT station_









_
Progress_


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*CREC Project Tunnel 8*




















*CREC Project Tunnel Walini*


----------



## In D'Business (Oct 11, 2018)

Could they have not just built the LRT and HSR stations right next to each other? Oh, hang on. I forgot that project co-operation in Jabodetabek is completely appalling.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

^^ Appalling? how so?


----------



## tiltshift (Oct 15, 2004)

Back in 2012 Jakarta locals were telling me that no one wanted rapid mass transit like subways in the city.

Nice to see that attitude change recently. I hope it absorbs over 80% of all traffic above the subway line.



Crazy Dude said:


> *TBM assembly starts for Jakarta-Bandung HSR tunnel*
> 
> Work to assemble huge tunnel boring machine shipped from China is underway in Jakarta's HSR main station site project. The machine that arrived here late last month is scheduled to commence operation in March.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*As of April 2019, Jkt-Bdg HSR construction progress reach 15 %*

https://www.ayobandung.com/read/201...-kereta-cepat-jakarta-bandung-capai-15-persen



embassyofaudrey said:


> *Girder Launcher KCIC*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Indonesian 'Belt and Road' high-speed rail link expects $18 bln from satellite towns*
_Excerpt_

JAKARTA, April 30 (Reuters) - The Indonesian-Chinese consortium building a high-speed rail link between the capital Jakarta and the textiles hub of Bandung expects to earn $18 billion developing satellite towns and industrial centres along the line, a company official said.

The rail project, part of Beijing's Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) to connect China with Asia, Europe and beyond was described last month by China's ambassador to Indonesia, Xiao Qian, as "the first high-speed rail of Southeast Asia".

After nearly three years of delays over land ownership disputes, construction on the rail line, which is financed principally by a $4.5 billion loan from China's Development Bank, finally kicked into gear in 2018..

The chief executive of Wijaya Karya (WIKA), which heads the Indonesian side of what is the most high-profile of several Belt and Road projects in Indonesia, said that the state-owned construction firm expects to book 266 trillion rupiah ($18.7 billion) from four transit-related developments by 2070.

The Indonesian side, which also includes state rail company KAI, owns 60 percent while the Chinese, led by the China Railway Engineering Corporation, holds the rest.

WIKA CEO Tumiyana - who uses only one name - said that 15 percent of the line has been completed, with 60 percent to be finished by the end of 2019.

Analysts say the plan to develop four new towns and industrial centres mimics China's own approach to high-speed rail development.

More : https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...18-billion-from-satellite-towns-idUSKCN1S807L


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Plan Sketch of Indonesia High Speed Railway*

1. Jakarta - Bandung
2. Future (Jakarta - Bandung ---> Surabaya)


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Transit Oriented Masterplan for Indonesia's First High Speed Railway



> The high-speed railway project connecting Jakarta and Bandung in West Java that will be integrated with four transit-oriented developments (TODs) along the rail line is expected to create a new economic center.
> 
> State-owned construction firm Wijaya Karya (Wika) said economic potential would not only come from train ticket sales but also economic activities at the TODs, which will consist of urban settlements with business centers and tourist areas.
> 
> Wika has projected the TODs located at four major stops along the high-speed railway could potentially generate an accumulative revenue of Rp 266.1 trillion (US$18.6 billion).


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...-railway-township-to-become-economic-hub.html

TOD at four stations along the Jkt-Bdg HSR


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

A site visit to the Jakarta-Bandung HSR project.

Ready for completion in late 2020 and for public service in March 2021.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

High speed line tunnel breakthrough in Walini

One of 13 tunnels along Jakarta-Bandung HSR track breakthrough today..














































https://finance.detik.com/foto-bisn...terowongan-kereta-cepat-608-m-akhirnya-tembus


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

^^

_Related video_


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

From their official instagram



> https://www.instagram.com/p/ByC9vdMJkwq/?igshid=192esr5e3jwry


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

High Speed Rail construction along the Jakarta - Cikampek toll road (on the right)


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

High-speed train project progress reaches 21 %


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Progress Update (cont.) 























































Credit to IG @keretacepat_id


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

The Rolling Stock of Jakarta Bandung High Speed Rail will use a new type of High Speed train, which is CR400 AF Fuxing from China, with ticket prices expected at IDR 227,200 (approx. USD 16) per passenger. Trains will be able to reach a maximum speed of 350 kilometers per hour.


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByrKxiyH_C6/

https://finance.detik.com/infrastru...pat-jkt-bdg-bakal-dijual-mulai-dari-rp-227000


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

How does the ticket price stack up against existing transport means? Is it expensive or affordable by local standards and justifiable for the time savings?


----------



## JR1704RSD (Feb 25, 2017)

More or less like this


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

hkskyline said:


> How does the ticket price stack up against existing transport means? Is it expensive or affordable by local standards and justifiable for the time savings?


The fare might be considered expensive when compared to the current rail transportation available as well as busing. However, the high speed rail service is meant to attract middle class passengers and business commuters, who’d normally take commuter flights or private cars. I am sure there will be enough middle class people who can afford the fare though.


----------



## arafuru (Jul 18, 2013)

hkskyline said:


> How does the ticket price stack up against existing transport means? Is it expensive or affordable by local standards and justifiable for the time savings?


The (kinda) same route is currently served by Argo Parahyangan train that's priced at between $8 - $11. It's a 3.5 hours journey. I personally find it absolutely justifiable to pay $16 if that means it'd save 3 hours of my time (6 if it's a round trip). 
Although, it should be noted that the Argo Parahyangan trains stop at stations that are located at much favorable locations. That could be another factor that influence the people's preference. The HSR station (especially the one in Bandung) is quite far from city center with almost zero public transportation connecting them. There is, of course, a plan to fix this. The local gov of Bandung/West Java is currently developing a rail-based transportation network that would connect the Bandung HSR station to the heart of the city. Hopefully that works out as soon as the HSR project finished because at the current situation, there is no way this HSR project could compete with the existing transportation.


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> How does the ticket price stack up against existing transport means? Is it expensive or affordable by local standards and justifiable for the time savings?


Price 227k is lower than argo parahyangan priority which is now at 300k. Quite affordable to the middle classes and it justified the time savings.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Photo shows piers of the Jakarta-Bandung HSR Project which connects two metropolises in Indonesia, Jakarta and Bandung.*




















__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBy1QuC_oi8c/

http://en.gmw.cn/2019-04/20/content_32760387_2.htm


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Rail is the first phase of the future Jakarta-Surabaya High Speed Rail line.*



















Credits to @debi4n_us3r


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzu-H5WJMRi/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzxOWLdphi8/


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Tegalluar Station ( Tegalluar TOD )*


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

More render of the stations




Keziarnd said:


> I may add some of the renders too..
> 
> 
> *Jakarta Bandung HSR (143 km) stations + TOD*
> ...


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

nice stations.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks like there's some revision..

*Karawang Station*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Walini Station*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Tegal Luar Station *


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Halim Station*


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

The precast concrete yard near Cikarang Utara tollgate that has been built to support the construction of the new Jakarta to Bandung Rail Link

Pic1 overall view,








2: huge concrete batching plants with new pylons under construction in the background,








3: crane used in deck section manufacture, 








4: at least 30 completed decks,








5: pylons under construction, 








6: foreground new foundations starting with the relatively new Cikarang Utara Toll gate in the far background and the unfinished elevated toll way passing through the middle, 








7 new rail route taking shape. 








Credit : @gfromjababeka


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Indonesia set to choose Japan over China to get second rail mega-project on track*
As President Widodo looks to drive growth by plugging infrastructure gaps, Jakarta is tossing up investment from Beijing and Tokyo for a variety of projects across the country.
Sep 13, 2019
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_

Indonesia is aiming to pick Japan as its partner in a multibillion-dollar rail link connecting Jakarta to Surabaya – crushing China’s bid to secure its second major infrastructure project on Java, the Southeast Asian nation’s most populous island.

Luhut Panjaitan – Indonesia’s coordinating minister for maritime affairs, whom President Joko Widodo has put in charge of the country’s ties with China – acknowledged Beijing had expressed interest in the project, with the chairman of state-owned China Railway Construction Corporation paying him a visit earlier this month.

Still, he said Indonesia still preferred Japan as its partner in the 720km semi-high-speed rail link between the nation’s current capital and the second-biggest city in east Java. Indonesia is planning to relocate its political and administrative centre from Jakarta to a region on Borneo Island, and expects to start moving some of its bureaucrats by 2024.

“It will be a little difficult [for China to get the project] because Japan really wants it, and we also see Japan as a [long-time] investor in Indonesia,” the 71 year-old former general told reporters this week. “I think we are progressing enough [with Japan].”

This isn’t the first time Indonesia has had to choose between Japan and China in major construction projects as Widodo seeks to drive economic growth by plugging infrastructure gaps across the archipelago of some 17,000 islands.

More : https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/poli...-choose-japan-over-china-get-second-rail-mega


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Progress for the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Rail (HSR) has reached 32.8%.

Full Operation is still set for early 2021.*



reyan.tm said:


> Wujud Proyek Kereta Cepat JKT-BDG Mulai Kelihatan
> Detik


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

gazart said:


> Jumat, 13 Sep 2019 16:27 WIB
> 
> *Gerbong Kereta Cepat JKT-BDG dari China Tiba di RI 2020*
> 
> ...





red roses said:


> *Kereta Cepat JKT-BDG Bisa Angkut 600 Penumpang Sekali Jalan*
> 
> Rangkaian kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung bakal tiba dari China ke Indonesia 2020 mendatang. Kabar terbaru, satu unit kereta cepat tersebut bisa mengangkut hingga 601 penumpang. Satu unit terdiri dari 8 gerbong.
> 
> ...


*SUMMARY
*
*CRRC Qingdao Sifang is set to deliver a fleet of 11 trains with a design speed of 350km/h for Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Rail in 2020.*

*A single HSR train comprises eight carriages which can carry up to 601 passengers.
*
*A single HSR train comprises three classes of seat : second class (555 seats), first class (28 seats), and VIP class (18 seats).*


----------



## Yamauchi (Mar 17, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> *Indonesia set to choose Japan over China to get second rail mega-project on track*
> As President Widodo looks to drive growth by plugging infrastructure gaps, Jakarta is tossing up investment from Beijing and Tokyo for a variety of projects across the country.
> Sep 13, 2019
> South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
> ...


Doesn't make sense. Jakarta-Surabaya HSR line should an extension of the Jakarta-Bandung line with a spur for access to Yogyakarta.


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

^^ it should always be connected to either of the networks: or as an extension from either Jakarta or Bandung from the HSR or, the mix of German and Iberian engineering: extra standard gauge tracking with higher allowed speeds and some free stretches with full speed. Three loose networks make travelling less convenient. In France, cities like Garut would have a straight connection to Jakarta via a TGV a few times a day.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Probably China will build the southern coast route (Jkt-Bdg extended all the way toward Yogyakarta, Malang, Sidoarjo, Surabaya) while Japan to build the northern one.. 

Indonesia and Japan reach deal on ¥458 billion Jakarta-Surabaya rail project 












> JAKARTA – Indonesia and Japan signed a deal Tuesday on an outline of a medium-speed train project linking the Southeast Asian country’s capital of Jakarta and its second-largest city, Surabaya.
> 
> After two years of negotiations, the two countries agreed to use a narrow gauge on the railway track, instead of standard gauge, to better adapt to land characteristics in dense and multi-networked areas on the island of Java.
> 
> ...


https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...n-jakarta-surabaya-rail-project/#.XYrtkigzaUk


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

^^ this is not a high speed project.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

^^ Japan to build semi-HSR meanwhile China to build HSR. :cheers:

PT. KCIC as the consortium that will operate high-speed rail systems in Indonesia already gave a hint that JKT-BDG HSR line to be extended in the future.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Chinese-built high-speed railway in Indonesia marks new breakthrough*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

AceN said:


> ^^
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB2_UR8XHlny/
> ...


.....


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

gazart said:


> *Tunnel Outlet #4 / Sukatani, Purwakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Which HS train model will Indonesia get from China?


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

zergcerebrates said:


> Which HS train model will Indonesia get from China?




*Jakarta-Bandung HSR to use CR400 cruising at 350km/h *




Crazy Dude said:


> The Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway project takes 142.3 kilometers of route with four stations alongside the route.
> 
> With a speed of 350 kilometers per hour, the Chinese-technology high speed train was capable to serve a single trip between the two in about 36 minutes.
> 
> ...







*China, Indonesia assure quality of Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway project*


Source: Xinhua 2018-05-02 23:59:31















> JAKARTA, May 2 (Xinhua) -- President of China Railway Corporation Lu Dongfu visited Wednesday Tunnel No.1 construction of Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway project, assuring the quality of the high-technology train transport project jointly carried out by China and Indonesia state firm consortium.
> 
> During his visit in the location close to East Jakarta airport of Halim Perdanakusuma, Lu was accompanied by Minister of State-owned Enterprises of Indonesia Rini Soemarno.
> 
> ...




http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2018-05/02/c_137151808.htm


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

The Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway has made significant progress this year after being criticised last year for its sluggish progress. However, this year remarkable progress has been made. 



VRS said:


> chapter one ========
> 
> 20190922_155642 by ani faris, on Flickr
> 
> 20190922_155636 by ani faris, on Flickr





raihanaulia said:


> Rest Area km125


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Indonesian ministry signs cooperation with China on high speed train operation 



> JAKARTA, Oct. 11 (Xinhua) -- Indonesian Transportation Ministry has signed a cooperation document on human resources research and development with KCIC, the China-Indonesia joint firm to operate Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway (HSR) train, related to operation of HSR train in the country.
> 
> *Signing of the cooperation was ultimately intended to prepare Indonesian workers in the operation and maintenance of Jakarta-Bandung HSR train.*
> 
> ...


http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-10/12/c_138464743.htm


----------



## Luoyang:1stChineseCt (Oct 15, 2019)

As LRT Halim Section has been completed shown on the Google earth which is just next to the expressway and different with the plan shown in TOD pictures, will they demolish some section of LRT and build an interchange station with HSR?


----------



## westlondonbloke (Aug 9, 2017)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3rRLtfHGJP


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Fake Siemens Velaro is spreading


----------



## Gusiluz (Apr 4, 2013)

^^ The CR400AF has no relationship with the Siemens Velaro.

Siemens Velaro S-103 Spain (the first: 2007 by Siemens, CAF and Alstom):


The Velaro CN was the CRH3C manufactured by CNR Tangshan:










Then we can discuss how it looks like the CRH380B (CNR Tangshan and Changchun; Siemens: 18%):









and CRH380C (CNR Changchun/Hitachi):


We can even discuss CRH3G (CNR Changchun):


It is more complicated (the courts won't admit it) to relate it to CR400BF (CRRC Changchun):


But it is impossible to say that about the CR400AF (CRRC Sifang):


... the primordial origin there is from Kawasaki CRH2 (CSR Sifang):


----------



## Yamauchi (Mar 17, 2004)

Sidsider said:


> Probably China will build the southern coast route (Jkt-Bdg extended all the way toward Yogyakarta, Malang, Sidoarjo, Surabaya) while Japan to build the northern one..
> 
> Indonesia and Japan reach deal on ¥458 billion Jakarta-Surabaya rail project
> 
> ...


Surely that can't be. That's even a worse plan than I thought (Route 1: Jakarta-Bandung, Route 2: Jakarta-Surabaya).

How does someone from Surabaya get to Jogja, or vice versa? Why are they using two different systems?

Java Island doesn't need two lines. One line Jakarta-Bandung-Cirebon-Semarang-Surabaya with spurs to Solo-Jogja and Malang will cover more than 50% of traffic.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Why Indonesia's the winner of the next China-Japan economic battle*
South China Morning Post _Excerpt_
26 October 2019

According to the proverb, when elephants fight it is the grass that suffers. Well, so much for that proverb. The case of Indonesia shows that being the rope in a tug of war between two economic giants - in its case China and Japan - can be a very lucrative position indeed.

First, consider the seemingly ever closer friendship between Jakarta and Beijing. Whether it is in education and media or investment and infrastructure, there's little doubt that ties are at something of a high point.

That's evident not only in the growing diplomatic exchanges between the two, but also the many infrastructure projects taking place as part of China's Belt and Road Initiative. Such projects include the Sei Mengkei industrial estate project, the development of clean energy in the Kayan river in North Kalimantan, the building of an exclusive economic area in Bitung, and the development of Kura-Kura (turtle) island in Bali. China has also been encouraging cultural and educational exchange programmes, such as the cultural forum established in January 2019, involving the Chinese consulate in Bali, Peking University and Universitas Udayana.

Second, consider the strengthening relationship between Jakarta and Tokyo. Japanese investment in Indonesia, which experienced a downturn following the 1997 Asian Financial Crisis, has grown to the point that Japan is now one of most important investors in Indonesia.

In 2018, Japan invested US$4.9 billion in Indonesia, more than any other country after Singapore. Indonesia is also one of Japan's biggest trading partners in the export-import sector.

The trade balance between the two stood at US$904 million in September 2019, according to the latest report from Hong Kong-based CEIC.

That these two relationships are blossoming at exactly the same time is no coincidence. Rather, it is evidence that the two Asian giants - the world's second and third largest economies and long-term rivals - increasingly view the Southeast Asian nation as a battleground to be won or lost.

RAILWAY RIVALRY

Recent bidding wars for two of Indonesia's landmark rail projects - the Bandung to Jakarta and the Jakarta to Surabaya links - illustrate how the country has come to be seen as a prize in a tug of war between the two countries.

The bidding process for the US$6 billion, 142km high-speed rail link connecting Jakarta to Bandung in West Java began in 2015. It was initiated by the Indonesian government and opened up to foreign investors.

The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) had been confident of winning the contract, given that a soft loan from JICA had just months earlier been pivotal to the opening of Jakarta's long-awaited Mass Rapid Transit subway system. So it was no surprise when its subsequent loss of the contract to KCIC - a consortium of Indonesian state-owned companies and China Railway Construction Corporation - led to a considerable loss of face on Japan's behalf.

Jakarta then tried to smooth things over by explaining its decision, saying the Chinese bid had not required a loan guarantee from the Indonesian government as had the Japanese one.

Nevertheless, Japan had carried out much work on its bid and it clearly felt betrayed by Indonesia's decision, with Japan's then chief cabinet secretary Yoshihide Suga making clear his disappointment to the head of the National Development Planning Agency (Bappenas) Sofyan Djalil. Suga reportedly told Djalil he doubted China's ability to carry out the project.

More : https://www.scmp.com/week-asia/opin...esias-winner-next-china-japan-economic-battle


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Track Motor Car manufactured by Baoji CRRC Times Engineering Machinery Co.Ltd arrived at Tanjung Priok Port, Jakarta.*



SinsofViktoria said:


> Berita Baru nih :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Progress update*



red roses said:


> KM 16 Tol Jakarta Cikampek, Bekasi Timur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

red roses said:


> *Enter bridge-building machine JQS 900T sudah memasang 7 Box Girder mengarah ke Jakarta atau Outlet Tunnel 11 Gunung Bohong.
> (Start dari Pabrik Girder Kopo)*


Enter bridge-building machine JQS 900T has installed 7 Box Girder leading to Jakarta or Tunnel 11 Outlet.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


__
http://instagr.am/p/tv%2FB7GgffrpI2S/


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

I saw on CRRC website they made a guage change train for Indonesia? Because it says they can change between 1435 and 1067mm. So they have plan to use it to extend service to legacy line?


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

Can you please post a link for the gauge changer?

Thank you


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Ghostpoet said:


> Can you please post a link for the gauge changer?
> 
> Thank you


It is from CRRC Wechat account. below video at 3:25". some rail funs think it is for Russia but there is no current HSR project in Russia. 

https://t.cj.sina.com.cn/articles/view/1002429827/v3bbfdd8301900p5uw?from=tech


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

First high-speed railway in ASEAN at the 50% stage of completion

The first 350kph high-speed train in Asean on track to reach 2021 targets.

The project, the first of its kind in Southeast Asia, is a joint effort between China and Indonesia and will feature the construction of a 142km rail line connecting the Indonesian capital with Bandung, the capital of West Java province. :cheers:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7p2f5SJJdl/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7GgffrpI2S/

https://www.vidio.com/watch/1774455-proyek-kereta-cepat-jakarta-bandung-selesai-50-persen-di-2019


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*The progress of 1.8 kilometers Tunnel No.1 in Halim area of East Jakarta..*:cheers:



red roses said:


> *Penampakan Terowongan Kereta Cepat Jakarta Bandung - Tunnel 1 Halim*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

Sidsider said:


> First high-speed railway in ASEAN at the 50% stage of completion
> 
> The first 350kph high-speed train in Asean on track to reach 2021 targets.
> 
> ...


remember reading a lot of news saying it was going to be a 250km/h system?
did they upgrade it to 350km/h ?


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

cheehg said:


> It is from CRRC Wechat account. below video at 3:25". some rail funs think it is for Russia but there is no current HSR project in Russia.
> 
> https://t.cj.sina.com.cn/articles/view/1002429827/v3bbfdd8301900p5uw?from=tech


Sorry for asking again, but I didn't find any info about the eventual gauge changer.... Can you please help?

Thank you and regards
Ghostpoet


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Ghostpoet said:


> Sorry for asking again, but I didn't find any info about the eventual gauge changer.... Can you please help?
> 
> Thank you and regards
> Ghostpoet


No i couldn't find the detail. I know CRRC is working for a one for Russia. I heard from other fans but they were just guessing too.


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

cheehg said:


> No i couldn't find the detail. I know CRRC is working for a one for Russia. I heard from other fans but they were just guessing too.


OK, thank you... If you are able to find the details, I'll be more than grateful! 

Ghostpoet


----------



## David-80 (Oct 29, 2003)

daeng_jal said:


> remember reading a lot of news saying it was going to be a 250km/h system?
> did they upgrade it to 350km/h ?


It was 350km/h from the beginning. Maybe you mean the semi-highspeed rail project from jakarta to surabaya. That one is going to be 200km/hour.


----------



## daeng_jal (Jul 13, 2008)

David-80 said:


> It was 350km/h from the beginning. Maybe you mean the semi-highspeed rail project from jakarta to surabaya. That one is going to be 200km/hour.


nope. the Bandung HSR.
here are some examples of the news reports that claims the HSR was revised to 250kmh operation.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjANegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw0txG1EVMAJ7aVloGoAaf6y

https://www.railwaypro.com/wp/works-on-jakarta-bandung-hsr-launched/

https://www.railway-technology.com/projects/jakarta-to-bandung-high-speed-rail/


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

daeng_jal said:


> nope. the Bandung HSR.
> here are some examples of the news reports that claims the HSR was revised to 250kmh operation.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjANegQICRAB&usg=AOvVaw0txG1EVMAJ7aVloGoAaf6y
> ...


Actually they initially planned on using CRH380A with a top speed of 300 km/h, but then they revised it into CR400AF with a top speed of 350 km/h.

Here you go.. from their official instagram:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByC9vdMJkwq/










In case you don't understand Bahasa Indonesia, the caption basically says that the high-speed railway will be serviced by a 8-car Fuxing train with a top speed of 350 km/h. :cheers:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FByrKxiyH_C6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzYMxA0n2f7/


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Nice progress of high speed railway bridges (elevated structures)*. :cheers:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB7-zw8XJXss/


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8GZappJFZ0/


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Jakarta-Semarang high-speed railway in pipeline, to cut travel time to 3.5 hours



> The government has planned on finishing construction of a new high-speed railway connecting the capital Jakarta with Central Java’s provincial capital Semarang in 2024 to cut travel time to three-and-a-half hours from five hours at present.
> 
> According to the 2020-2024 National Medium-Term Development Plan (RPJMN) signed by President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo on Jan. 20, the 435-kilometer Jakarta-Semarang high-speed railway will begin construction in 2023.
> 
> ...


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...pipeline-to-cut-travel-time-to-3-5-hours.html


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Wanted: KCIC looking for 2,400 employees for Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway



> As the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway (KCJB) is set to launch operations next year, the Indonesia-China consortium Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) is currently seeking 2,400 workers to join them in running the company.
> 
> KCIC human resources director Puspita Anggraeni said the company was providing an opportunity for talented individuals across the nation to work there.
> 
> ...


https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...s-for-jakarta-bandung-high-speed-railway.html


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*Progress February 2020
*


----------



## debi4n_us3r (Nov 22, 2014)

*Tunnel No. 6 (4,4 km) 
Cikalong Wetan, Bandung Barat Regency [15-02-2020]*​


>


*Halim Tunnel (1,8 km) [15-02-2020]*​


> ​


*Credit : Mr. Zhang Chao (Finance Director of PT KCIC)​*


----------



## debi4n_us3r (Nov 22, 2014)

*Bridge Construction Project over Citarum River 
Babakan Cikao, Purwakarta Regency, West Java [16 February 2020]*​


> ​


*Elevated Bridge Construction, Cikarang Utama
Bekasi Regency, West Java [16 Februari 2020]*​


>


*Credit : Mr. Zhang Chao (Finance Director of PT KCIC)​*


----------



## debi4n_us3r (Nov 22, 2014)

*Tegalluar Station 
Cileunyi, Bandung Regency, West Java [15 February 2020]*​


> ​


*Chinese Ambassador to Indonesia, Xiao Qian Visit Jakarta Bandung HSR Project Site
Rancasari, Bandung City, West Java [15 Februari 2020]*​


>


*Credit : Mr. Zhang Chao (Finance Director of PT KCIC)​*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Jakarta - Bandung HSR Stations*




*Halim

































Karawang



































Walini


































Tegalluar*





























































https://kcic.co.id/proyek/pengembangan-berorientasi-transit/halim/


----------



## cheehg (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow. those stations look very nice.


----------



## Defeelman (Jun 21, 2020)

*HSR DEPOT AREA





*​


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*October 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*October 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*





*October 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 4 Project*


----------



## Defeelman (Jun 21, 2020)

*TEGALLUAR Station





 *​


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

mantap asean


----------



## Defeelman (Jun 21, 2020)

*west side Tegalluar Station





*​


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

indonesia highspeed step forward


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*1st 1-km tunnel of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway completed *



> JAKARTA, Nov. 15 (Xinhua) -- Indonesia's Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway (HSR) made another major progress on Sunday with Tunnel 7, the first over 1-km tunnel in the project, being bored through.
> 
> *The 1.285-km tunnel is the third completed tunnel after Walini Tunnel and Tunnel 5.*
> 
> ...





1st 1-km tunnel of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway completed - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*November 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*November 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*





*November 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 4 Project*


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*November 2020 Progress, Station Section KCJB Project





October 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*


----------



## Channel 217 (Nov 13, 2020)

Progress Box Girder Installation


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*No. 1 Tunnel of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway successfully holed through *



> JAKARTA, Dec. 15 (Xinhua) -- No. 1 Tunnel of the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway (HSR) was successfully holed through on Tuesday here, marking another significant progress in the construction of the railway.
> 
> With a total length of 1,885 meters, the tunnel is the control work of the HSR project and plays a crucial role in the completion of the construction.
> 
> ...























No. 1 Tunnel of Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway successfully holed through - Xinhua | English.news.cn



*The Jakarta-Bandung High-speed Railway line will be 142.3 kilometers long, with 13 tunnels and a designed speed of 350 km/h. *




































Progres Kereta Cepat 64%, Terowongan Bawah Tanah 1.885 Meter Diresmikan


PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC) hari ini melakukan peresmian salah satu tunnel atau terowongan bawah tanah jalur kereta cepat Jakarta Bandung (JKT-BDG).




finance.detik.com


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

1st batch of rails for Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway arrives in Indonesia - Xinhua | English.news.cn



JAKARTA, Dec. 16 (Xinhua) -- The first batch of 50-meter-long rails from China for the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway (HSR) arrived at Indonesian Central Java province's port city Cilacap on Wednesday, the railway operator said here.
KCIC, a joint venture consortium by Chinese and Indonesian state-owned firms that will build and run the 142.3-km railway linking Jakarta and West Java's capital of Bandung, said the arrival of the first batch of rails marked significant progress of the track laying for the mega project.
KCIC said the rails will be stored in the rail yard in Cilacap for a short time before being transported to the HSR's depot in the terminal station of Tegalluar in Bandung.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Construction of high speed rail tracks along the Pasir Koja Expressway, Bandung (13/12/2020). I feel that the progress of this high speed rail is getting faster and I also received news that the ship carrying rail materials had arrived at the Cilacap port.
























_Credit photo : Dadan Nandar_


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*November 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Luhut welcomes China’s Wang Yi to hometown for investment talks*










Coordinating Maritime Affairs and Investments Minister Luhut Pandjaitan played host to China’s Foreign Minister Wang Yi on Tuesday, as the state official visited his hometown near Lake Toba in North Sumatra to discuss cooperation on investments.

The Chinese official was on the first leg of a two-day visit to Indonesia, which is part of a bigger tour of Southeast Asia that runs from Monday through Saturday, according to a statement from the Chinese foreign ministry.

*Discussions have begun on extending the high-speed Jakarta-Bandung railway to Surabaya.*









Luhut Beberkan China Diajak Garap Kereta Cepat ke Surabaya


Menko Luhut Binsar Pandjaitan mengungkapan China tidak hanya garap proyek kereta cepat Jakarta-Bandung, tapi juga diajak lanjut garap sampai ke Surabaya.




finance.detik.com





_*Meanwhile progress is in full swing at JKT-BDG HSR works*_




































Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway 64% complete - Global Construction Review


Indonesia’s $6bn Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway was said to be 63.9% complete this month after its fifth tunnel, 1.88km in length, was bored through on 15 December, reports The Jakarta Post.Â …




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*Desember 2020 Progress, KCJB Section Station Project*





*Desember 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*Desember 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*Desember 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*





*Desember 2020 Progress, KCJB Section 4 Project*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

The high-speed railway project connecting Jakarta and Bandung in West Java that will be integrated with four transit-oriented developments (TODs) along the rail line is expected to create a new economic center.

*Halim TOD*
Visioning Plan for the TOD around the Halim High Speed Railway Station. The project was aimed to capture the high connectivity that will be provided by the HSR in Jakarta side.

*LOCATION *East Jakarta
*CLIENT *Wijaya Karya Realty






===========================================================================

*Tegalluar TOD*

Master plan visioning, conceptual, and detailed design for TOD area and the surrounding developments at the East end of High Speed Railway route from Jakarta to Bandung.

*LOCATION *Bandung Regency, West Java
*CLIENT *KCIC





===========================================================================

*West Java Expo
@ Tegalluar TOD*

A Place to showcase the best of West Java, West Java Expo is located right at the meeting point of Bandung City and Bandung Regency. Directly connected with The High Speed Tegal Luar Station, Bandung Regency has existing industries, manpower, and natural resources as its main strength. Surrounding the location, there are Bandung Technopolis development, The Great Mosque Al-Jabar, Bandung Stadium, Bandung City Government Center.

*LOCATION *Bandung, West Java
*CLIENT *PT KCIC & West Java Provincial Goverment





===========================================================================

*Laswi City*
*@ Laswi Station - transit point between Bandung Station & Tegalluar HSR Station*

Laswi City, Heritage Adaptive Reuse, Celebrating the history by Reactivation of old warehouses complex as a Transit Point to and from Tegalluar HSR Station, mixed with Creative Village, Retail Commercial, Museum, Hotel, School, and Residentials.

*LOCATION *Bandung, West Java
*CLIENT *WIKA Realty


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Indonesia to Continue With Jakarta - Bandung Extension Plans*
_THE Indonesian government has announced that it will move ahead with plans to extend the Chinese-backed 142.3km Jakarta – Bandung high-speed line to Surabaya, despite failing to obtain Japanese support for the project._

Japan, which was previously outbid by China to construct the line, rejected Indonesia’s invitation for a consortium of Japanese investors to build the extension, saying it will focus its involvement in the separate Jakarta – Semarang – Surabaya conventional rail project. 

Mr Luhut Pandjaitan, Indonesia’s minister for investment, subsequently offered China the opportunity to build the extension during a meeting with Mr Wang Yi, China’s foreign minister. The Indonesian government says that it is also open to investment in the project from other countries. 

The Bandung – Surabaya extension, which will run via Yogyakarta in southern Java, is intended to improve the economic viability of the Jakarta – Bandung project. It was hoped Japanese involvement in the project would accelerate work, which has suffered serious delays. The Jakarta – Bandung line was originally due for completion in 2019 but has since been delayed until the second half of this year. 

The 350km/h Jakarta – Bandung line will serve four primary stations: Halim in Jakarta, Karawang in West Java, and Walini and Tegaluar in Bandung, and is expected to cut end-to-end journey times from three hours to 45 minutes. 

The consortium building the $US 6bn project, PT Kereta Cepat Indonesia China (KCIC), announced that work on the project was 63.9% complete at the end of 2020, despite disruption caused by the Covid-19 pandemic. 

The Jakarta – Surabaya mainline project, which will run west-east in the north of Java, has an initial investment of $US 4.3bn and construction is expected to begin in 2022 and finish in 2025. Indonesia and Japan signed an agreement for the project in 2019.









Indonesia to continue with Jakarta - Bandung extension plans


The Indonesian government has announced that it will move ahead with plans to extend the 142.3km Jakarta - Bandung high-speed line to Surabaya.




www.railjournal.com


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*January 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*January 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*January 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*





*January 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 4 Project*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

kunming tiger said:


> when will the next stage of the HSR network start construction?


Indonesian officials are still in talks with their Chinise counterparts on developing the second phase. So we still have no clue as to when it will start construction.


----------



## faisalalbantani (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## JR1704RSD (Feb 25, 2017)

Installation of Catenary Pillar no 19 in Tegal Luar rail line


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVT6S3Ug4VG/


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*September 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*September 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*September 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*


----------



## Whizzack (Sep 7, 2016)

First views of the KCIC trainset : Fuxing CR400AF
The first HSR south of the equator !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453995919406292994

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVm3D4opteC/


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*October 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*October 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*October 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*





*October 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 4 Project*


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## JR1704RSD (Feb 25, 2017)

Tunnel 8


__
http://instagr.am/p/CWJ9iVlvR-k/


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*November 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*November 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*November 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*





*November 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 4 Project*


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Sneak peek of Indonesian high speed train : CR400AF *




























Source: 罗一童


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Sneak Peek of Indonesian High Speed Railway Comprehensive Inspection Train (CIT)*

CIT trains are equipped with special devices to monitor the conditions of the track, the wheel-rail force, a catenary-pantograph communications system, and a signal system.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

*Specifications of the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed train, the design is inspired by Komodo*
_The EMU KCJB CR400AF has an exterior design inspired by Komodo scales which is reflected in a triangular pattern._

_The CR400AF is the result of the development of the CRH380A type by CRRC Qingdao Sifang._









_[Equipped with two emergency brakes_









_Speed can reach 420 km/hour_


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*December 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*December 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*December 2021 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*


----------



## debi4n_us3r (Nov 22, 2014)

*Padalarang Station Concept Design & Floor Plan (2nd Floor)*










Credit : Penyelam Handal​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway pushed back to 2023*
_Excerpt_
Jan 18, 2022

The government expects the Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway project to face another setback as a result of geographical and geological obstacles hampering its construction. 

President Joko “Jokowi” Widodo said on Monday that the railway would enter operation by the end of June 2023, half a year later than the previous target of December this year. 

This is the latest in a series of delays to a project that was initially meant to be completed by the end of 2018.

This article was published in thejakartapost.com with the title "Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway pushed back to 2023". Click to read: Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway pushed back to 2023.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful project you all


----------



## Loloki (12 mo ago)

edited..same pics as #391


----------



## Defeelman (Jun 21, 2020)

FIRST TRIAL OF THE DF4B LOCOMOTIVE AT DEPO JAKARTA-BANDUNG HIGH-SPEED RAILWAY


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Does the DF4B locomotive come with special equipment or anything for the trials?


----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*January 2022 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*January 2022 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*January 2022 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*


----------



## _Forum_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Nothing wrong in joining hands with the country that helps in infrastructure assistance than with the country that helps in creating wars. 

BTW nice progress on the project and hope we see the high speed trains in Indonesia by next year 🙂


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Track-laying begins on main line of Indonesia's Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway


Track-laying begins on main line of Indonesia's Jakarta-Bandung high-speed railway-



english.news.cn


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

The entire Electric Multiple Unit (EMU) circuit or train for the project Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Train (KCJB), which totaled 11 units, was completed at CRRC Sifang, Qingdao, Shandong Province, China.



















Not only EMU, previously one unit of the Comprehensive Inspection Train (CIT) or inspection train has also been completed. The completion of the production process for the CR400AF type EMU series adds to the achievements of KCJB throughout 2022.

The EMU and CIT series are targeted to arrive in Indonesia in the second semester of 2022. EMU is a series of Fast train with advanced specifications and is able to monitor hazards such as earthquakes, floods, to foreign object attacks, as well as fire resistance.






Source


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## jurig.irian (Dec 11, 2015)

*July 2022 Progress, KCJB Section 1 Project*





*July 2022 Progress, KCJB Section 2 Project*





*July 2022 Progress, KCJB Section 3 Project*


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Track laying begins on main line of Indonesia's Jakarta - Bandung high speed railway. Rail installation has been carried out as far as 6 kilometers (1 August 2022). Rail with ballast will be installed on the segment from Padalarang to Tegalluar, and slabtrack rail will be installed on the segment from Halim to Padalarang.
























_Source: WPS Channel_


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

On August 5th, the #Jakarta-#Bandung high-speed #EMU exported to #Indonesia successfully rolled off the assembly line in #Qingdao. This is also the first time that high-speed EMU exported from China to foreign countries.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Bullet trains for Indonesia make debut in Qingdao*
China Daily _Excerpt_
Aug 6, 2022

Bullet trains for the high-speed railway network linking the Indonesian capital Jakarta and the city of Bandung debuted on Friday in eastern China, marking an important milestone for the railway project, China Railway International said.

A total of 11 sets of bullet trains and an inspection train, all adopting Chinese standards, were unveiled in Qingdao, Shandong province, following a test run on Thursday. They will soon be shipped to Indonesia.

According to China Railway International, a subsidiary of China State Railway Group, which is overseeing the project, the trains, which have been designed and developed by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co, Ltd, are based on the advanced and mature technologies of China-made Fuxing bullet trains which operate at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour. CRRC has also made changes to adapt to the local environment and routes in Indonesia, and has incorporated Indonesian cultural elements to give passengers a more comfortable traveling experience.

More : Bullet trains for Indonesia make debut in Qingdao


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

CRRC is preparing for the first export delivery of high-speed trains to Indonesia


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)

Indonesia’s first high-speed railway to start trials at G20 summit in November


Trials of the Jakarta – Bandung high-speed railway will be conducted in November 2022, coinciding with the G20 summit in the country. West Java governor M. Ridwan Kamil stated last week, Indonesian news agency Antara reports. After meeting the president director of the firm constructing the...




www.railtech.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*Tegaluar station *

Rendering / master plan: 
























Update progress per 28 august :


----------



## avishar (Oct 3, 2008)

ilyas world said:


> *Tegaluar station *
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732986


I really like these mini cities. I hope something like this is also planned for MAHSR (India). Is this more of a concept for now, or has land been acquired for these cities?


----------



## _Forum_ (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations to Indonesia on getting its first high speed rail by November. Thanks to China for speedy process of construction in collaboration with Indonesians 🙂


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

2 China-made trains of Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway arrive in Indonesia


2 China-made trains of Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway arrive in Indonesia-



english.news.cn




JAKARTA, Sept. 1 (Xinhua) -- A high-speed electric passenger train and an inspection train, made in China and customized for the Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway (HSR) project, arrived in the Jakarta Port from China's Qingdao Port on Thursday.

The arrival of the trains symbolizes another milestone for the construction of the Jakarta-Bandung HSR. It was also the first time that high-speed trains made in China were exported to another country.

Designed and manufactured by CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. with the advanced technology of the Fuxing bullet train, the high-speed EMU (Electric Multiple Units) and CIT (Comprehensive Inspection Train) trains have a maximum operating speed of 350 km per hour and were designed and manufactured according to Chinese standards. They were also adapted to the operating environment and line conditions in Indonesia.

Ten more trains are scheduled to be transported from China to Indonesia in batches by early 2023.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

Electric multiple units (EMU) or series of trains for projects Jakarta - Bandung high-speed railway arrived at Tanjung Priok Port today September 2, 2022. Today, the train is believed to have arrived at Tanjung Priok Port in North Jakarta after a long journey from Qingdao Port in China on August 21, 2022. KCIC General Secretary Rahadian Ratry said the arrival of this train coincided with the implementation of the train dynamic test as one of showcase presented at the G20 event.

Thereby, dynamic test will take place to coincide with the event and once delivery of the series of trains to Tegalluar is complete. Meanwhile, the train arriving at this first stage consisted of two oar (network), where each consists of 8 cars (sections), a total of 16 sections.


----------



## Sidsider (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## lunarwhite (Jun 18, 2014)

Here are more details. There may be a ceremonial ride in November by the Indonesian and Chinese heads of state. Service will begin next June.

China-made trains for Indonesia’s first high-speed railway arrive in Jakarta


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

High speed train on the move.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

The No. 4 Casting Yard of the CREC co-contracted Jakarta-Bandung High-Speed Railway Project successfully installed all 108 box girders spanning the DK813 Bridge on August 19. CRECers always abide by all Indonesian departments' requirements during the process.
















_

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565142401424904192_


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The high speed train is taking an extended siesta under the sun, as it is supposed to be moved only at night.







Meanwhile, the inspection train ran into some sort of licensing issue and only started its journey to the Tegalluar Depot.

Rangkaian Kereta Inspeksi KCJB Diberangkatkan ke Depo Tegalluar


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Who wants an EMU? This poor control cab was abandoned and left on the road side.






One of its brothers was more fortunate and about to be finally on-track.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Mystery solved! The poor control cab was left alone because the tractor ran out fuel and had to dangerously move backward into the gas station to refuel.






First sighting of an EMU carriage being on a train track.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

After a drama filled journey, the control cab is finally put on track, along with Car 7. Two down, fourteen to go.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Thanks to the Indonesian Youtubers, we get to see how a high speed train makes a U-turn.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

A slow speed convoy led by a high speed train:






Car 6 is inserted into the train:






Half of a high speed trainset is linked up and on the move, pushed by a little engine that could:


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The little engine continues to push the high speed trains around. The second half the 8-car trainset is now completed. Once the two halves are joint together, there may be an unboxing ceremony for the dignitaries.


----------



## Dio Tri (Feb 24, 2013)

*Jakarta - Bandung High Speed Train 86%*
October 3, 2022











> KONTAN.CO.ID - JAKARTA. PT Kereta Api Indonesia (Persero) also received an additional State Capital Participation (PMN) in 2022 of IDR 4.1 trillion which has been approved by Commission VI DPRI RI. The PMN will be used to strengthen KAI in the completion of the Jakarta - Bandung High-Speed Train (KCJB) project.
> 
> Until now, the progress of the KCJB construction is still ongoing and in accordance with the plan. The investment progress of the KCJB project has reached 86%.
> 
> ...


Source : Kontan


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

It looks that the final two carriages from the first shipment are finally in place. The next step will be the big unboxing event. Kudos to the authority for allowing the local Youtubers filming the progress and even invited them for a close look.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The Liuzhou Railway Technology Institute has some dream gears for gamers. Students from ASEAN countries totaled 700 so far.


----------



## gazart (Jun 3, 2015)

*Tegalluar Station, Bandung*

The President of Indonesia (Jokowi) inspects the construction of the Jakarta - Bandung High Speed Train (KCJB) at Tegalluar Station, Bandung, Thursday (13/10).
































Potret Jokowi di Samping Kereta Cepat Jakarta Bandung


Presiden Jokowi meninjau pembangunan Kereta Cepat Jakarta - Bandung (KCJB) di Stasiun Tegalluar, Kabupaten Bandung, Kamis (13/10). Simak potretnya.




www.detik.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Interesting partial unboxing:


----------



## thebeatlesalways123 (Apr 22, 2017)

Very Interesting unboxing: Connect to Asean


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Box girder erection along Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway completed


Box girder erection along Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway completed-



english.news.cn




JAKARTA, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- The erection task of all box girders along the Jakarta-Bandung High Speed Railway (HSR) was completed Sunday, which means the track-laying channel has fully opened, laying a solid foundation for the completion of the HSR and its opening to traffic in June 2023.

The Jakarta-Bandung HSR has a total length of 142 km, with 3 beam yards, No.1, No.2 and No.4, which were responsible for the erection of 2,558 box girders.

At present, all 13 tunnels along the railway have been completed. Over 92 percent of the subgrade, bridge and station civil works have been completed. One high-speed electric passenger train and one inspection train tailored for this project arrived in Indonesia on September 1.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Things seem moving quickly. The big events coming up will be the official unboxing of the EMU trainsets and the possible joy ride by the presidents. Although the joy ride, if it will take place, will be limited to 60 km/h.

While it has been widely reported that two trainsets were shipped to Indonesia, additional carriages appeared and this video shows that there are indeed three trainsets under wraps.





The last girder:


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Banners and a long motorcade. Dry run for the presidential joy ride?


----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*Progress 23 Oct 2022

Tegaluar station *
























*Halim station 







*

















*Karawang station 























*


----------



## doryyeltec (3 mo ago)

*News*
Jakarta-Surabaya high speed rail under feasibility:
Jakarta-Surabaya High-Speed Train Project under Feasibility Study: Ministry - News En.tempo.co 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*Fanmade route*
This is my imagination on how I want high speed rail will be by 2040. Input welcome!
Red Line: Merak-Serang-Cengkareng-Halim-Karawang-Purwakarta (baru)-Padalarang-Tegalluar Bandung-Sumedang-Kertajati-Cirebon-Brebes-Purwokerto-Banyumas-Kebumen-Purworejo/Kulon Progo-Sleman-Surakarta-Ponorogo-Madiun-Nganjuk-Jombang-Mojokerto-Surabaya-Sidoarjo-Pasuruan-Probolinggo-Situbondo-Banyuwangi

Blue: Merak-Pandeglang-Tanjung Lesung (KEK pariwisata)-Pelabuhanratu-Sukabumi-Cianjur-Padalarang-Tegalluar Bandung-Ciawi-Tasikmalaya-Pangandaran-Cilacap-Purwokerto-Pekalongan-Kendal-Semarang-Demak-Kudus-Rembang-Blora-Ngawi-Madiun-Nganjuk-Kediri-Blitar-Malang-Lumajang-Jember-Banyuwangi


----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)

Indonesia reaffirms Jakarta-Surabaya high speed railway, wants to involve China


JAKARTA (The Jakarta Post/Asia News Network): The government is considering a plan to extend the ongoing Jakarta-Bandung high speed railway megaproject to Surabaya, East Java, despite facing multiple delays on the existing development, in a bid to make the project more economically viable.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)

Jakarta-Surabaya High-Speed Train Project under Feasibility Study: Ministry


Indonesia's Transportation Ministry ensured that the government's plan to build the Jakarta-Surabaya high-speed train project is not wishful thinking.




en.tempo.co










Jakarta - Surabaya high-speed Rail Under Serious Discussions: Transportation Minister - News En.tempo.co


The plan to construct the high-speed rail connecting Java Island's Jakarta and Surabaya will likely be a reality, says the government.




en.tempo.co













Jokowi Mau Kereta Cepat Tembus Surabaya, Ini Respons KCIC


Pemerintah berencana melanjutkan pembangunan proyek kereta cepat hingga Surabaya.




www.cnbcindonesia.com





__
http://instagr.am/p/Cg9EC2QhZGw/


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

First sighting:





The track laying process is simplying mesmerizing:


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

First "Step"!


----------



## raibari (Jul 13, 2020)

doryyeltec said:


> *News*
> Jakarta-Surabaya high speed rail under feasibility:
> Jakarta-Surabaya High-Speed Train Project under Feasibility Study: Ministry - News En.tempo.co
> 
> ...












Proposed Jakarta–Surabaya high-speed railway as of 2022

Additional source:
Kereta Cepat Jakarta Surabaya Akan Lewati Kertajati dan Yogyakarta - Infrastruktur Katadata.co.id (in Indonesian)

Note: I also add Cirebon for being located closest to Kertajati Airport, and strategically located between other developed urban areas such as Jakarta, Bandung, Semarang, and Yogyakarta, then potentially becoming new metropolis like Jakarta and Bandung.


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

Red Komodo


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Go inside the inspection train


----------



## alohajava (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)

Jokowi and Xi witness trial of China-made high-speed train in Indonesia


The Jakarta-Bandung railway is expected to be operational in June 2023.




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Too bad that the presidential joy ride did not materialize. In between G20 and APEC meetings, the logistics may be difficult to pull off, among other things.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

Here's the full length video of the event. There are periods of static pictures to be skipped. Of particular interest are the short video presentations at 4:27 and 15:30 on the high speed railway project and the overall co-operations, respectively.


----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)




----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)




----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)




----------



## bar10der (3 mo ago)




----------



## ilyas world (Dec 15, 2011)

*All aboard! Southeast Asia's first high-speed railway.*
for more : All aboard! Southeast Asia's first high-speed railway









































Southeast Asia's first high-speed railway is coming! This joint project between Chinese and Indonesian state-owned companies will run from Jakarta to Bandung. The trains are expected to relieve traffic congestion, but beyond that, the project is expected to do more. Find out how this new line will change Indonesia - from its economy to people's lives.


----------



## OnRail123 (10 mo ago)

The track laying process was stalled at the Padalarang Station briefly, as the station was not ready to be passed. Now that the track laying has gone passed the Padalarang Station which appears still at an early stage of construction.


----------

